# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عبد  العزيز  اربعة   وعشرون   القرشى

## حسكو

*عزو او عبد العزيز 24 لما كان فى الثانوى ترك ورقة الامتحان خالية ونجح... مستغربين صاح ؟
تابعو المرحلة التالية لكي تعرفوا كيف نجح ولماذا نجح في الامتحان علما بانه لم يحل الاسئلة...
قصة طريفة حدثت أثناء فترة الامتحانات لأحد معلمي اللغة العربية واسمه بشير مع الطالب عبد العزيز 24 :m_monkey:
فبعد إنتهاء مادة البلاغة قام الأستاذ بشير بتصحيح أوراق الاجابة و كعادته ما أن يمسك الورقة
حتى يبدأ بتصحيح إجابة السؤال الأول ومن ثم السؤال الثاني وهكذا ..
وفي بعض الأحيان يلحظ أن بعض الطلاب يترك سؤالاً أو سؤالين بدون إجابة
وهو أمر معتاد إلا أن ما أثار إستغرابه ودهشته ورقة إجابةالطالب عبد العزيز 24 ...!؟
لم يجب فيها على أي سؤال ووضع بدل الإجابة القصيدة التالية التي نظمها خلال فترة الامتحان


أبشير قل لي ماالعمل .. واليأس قـد غلـب الأمـل

قيـل امتحـان بلاغـة .. فحسبته حـان الأجـل

وفزعت من صوت المراقب .. إن تنحنح أو سعـل

و أخذ يجول بين صفوفنا .. و يصول صولات البطل

أبشير مهلاً يـا أخـي .. مـا كـل مسألـة تحـل

قيـل امتحـان بلاغـة .. فحسبته حـان الأجـل

وفزعت من صوت المراقب .. إن تنحنح أو سعـل

و أخذ يجول بين صفوفنا .. و يصول صولات البطل

أبشير مهلاً يـا أخـي .. مـا كـل مسألـة تحـل

فمن البلاغـة نافـع .. ومـن البلاغـة مـا قتـل

قد كنت أبلـد طالـب .. و أنـا و ربـي لـم أزل

فإذا أتتك إجابتـي .. فيهـا السـؤال بـدون حـل

دعها وصحح غيرها .. والصفر ضعه على عجـل

فما كان من الأستاذ بشير سوى إعطائه درجة النجاح في مادة البلاغة لأن الهدف الذي يسعى لتحقيقه من خلال تدريسه لمادة البلاغة متوفر في هذا الطالب الذي إستطاع نظم هذه القصيدة الطريفة والبديعة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هههههههه
 عزووو بلاغة
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*ههههههههههههههه يا رياض عاوزين نلحق المية عشان نعمل أقتباس يا محمد حسين دفرة :4_1_210:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والصفر ضعه على عجل...المتنبى يا عجيييب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

ههههههههههههههه يا رياض عاوزين نلحق المية عشان نعمل أقتباس يا محمد حسين دفرة :4_1_210:



يا حسكو قرررررربتة 
كلها الباقي ليك 21 مشاركة بس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عبد العزيز 24 القرشي

ونحن 24 قيراط 
*

----------


## حسكو

*يا  برنسيسة   الود  عزو   دا   شاعر  قدير  
*

----------


## قنوان

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عزو يا خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وشارب مويه الزير 
كل ده يطلع منك يا عبد العزيز 
لكن لقيت بلاغتك مووبالغه عديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*يا نصر  الدين  ان  شاء  الله  دايما  مبسوط   24   قيراط
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*معقولة بس صفوة زي دا يدوه صفر



تخريمة
الصفر محجوز ودولياً كمان
*

----------


## حسكو

*هههههههههههههه  يا  غنوان   الود  دا  اصلا   موبالكة   عديل  كدة  خصوصا   فى   الشعيرية  اقصد الشعر   
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*روعة ياعزو روعة ياحسكو 





تلجة
وارغوووووووووووووو كيف ياحسكو
*

----------


## حسكو

*عمر   عثمان   أقيف   بعيد   :zxcv23:  وأعمل  شخيــــــت  
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله شديـــــــــــــــــــدة يا حسكو
الله عليك يا عزو 
لقيتك (متجلي)

*

----------


## بحاري

*هههههههه 
‏
إتبلغغغي .. وإتعزززي .. وإتربعنشي .. 
‏
عبدالعزيز24 .. انسان " نظيف" الدواخل "نظافة" عشقه للزعيم .. تجده "ممسكا" بكل ما يمكن ان "يمسح" المعاناة التي تجتاح الجميع عقب كل هزيمة ..! 
وحق ان نطلق عليه "قشاش" الدموع !
‏
‏
هسع انا قت حااجة .؟
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

عمر عثمان أقيف بعيد :zxcv23: وأعمل شخيــــــت 



:4_16_1::4_16_1:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

هههههههه 
‏
إتبلغغغي .. وإتعزززي .. وإتربعنشي .. 
‏
عبدالعزيز24 .. انسان " نظيف" الدواخل "نظافة" عشقه للزعيم .. تجده "ممسكا" بكل ما يمكن ان "يمسح" المعاناة التي تجتاح الجميع عقب كل هزيمة ..! 
وحق ان نطلق عليه "قشاش" الدموع !
‏
‏
هسع انا قت حااجة .؟



انا مااااااسمعت حاجه:ANSmile31:
                        	*

----------


## انيس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

ههههههههههههههه يا رياض عاوزين نلحق المية عشان نعمل أقتباس يا محمد حسين دفرة :4_1_210:



 

يا جماعة ورونا ماهو السر في حكاية الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل الي 000 مشاركه
*

----------


## حسكو

*يا  بحارى   ما  قلت   الا   الحق   شوف   الود   دا  صفوة   كيف  
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

عمر عثمان أقيف بعيد :zxcv23: وأعمل شخيــــــت 



يلا يا حسكو شد حيلك الباقي 17 مشاركة:049:
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*يا  أنيس    الخمستاشر   مشاركة   الباقية   لى   دى   تموها   لى   شيلنغ   
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يا أنيس الخمستاشر مشاركة الباقية لى دى تموها لى شيلنغ 



يا حسكو احكي نكتة النمل بتلاقاها تمت وزادت كمان 
اديك راس الخيط 
غار نمل كثير جدن علي مخزن احد المحاصيل والخ.......
دخلت نملة اخدت حبة ومرقت
                        	*

----------


## أوندى

*عبد  العزيز  يا  خترى

خليت الاستاذ  محتار  محتار
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ياعزو ياود يابليغ ... بالغت عند الامتحان ... تاريك ثعلب من زمان ... يانحله في كل اللجان.. شابك السلوك يادنجوان ..
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البرنسيسه
مريخابي اصيل ومميز




المشاركات: 2,146 
يا حسكو حرررم تشيل الميه الفوق دى
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
البرنسيسه, بحاري, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, قنوان 

السلام عليكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ياعزو ياود يابليغ ... بالغت عند الامتحان ... تاريك ثعلب من زمان ... يانحله في كل اللجان.. شابك السلوك يادنجوان ..



‏
يانغمة يا دندنا ..
يا قمرة يا سنسنا ..
كاسر حدود الازمنا ..
زارع ورود الامكنا 
‏
الفتح البوست ده ..
حسكو .. ما انا !
                        	*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الصفر محجوز ودولياً كمان



 
 :41jg:لكن بالغت فى الصفر ده
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*والله ياحسكو دائما تاتى بالنوادر
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*برنسيسة  كتبت   

(المشاركات: 2,146 
يا حسكو حرررم تشيل الميه الفوق دى)

شكرا   برنسيسة   بس  انا  عاوز  ال 200
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووووور يا حسكو
والله يا عزو بالغت جنس بوليغ
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*عبدو   التانى   كتب  ( 
ياعزو ياود يابليغ ... بالغت عند الامتحان ... تاريك ثعلب من زمان ... يانحله في كل اللجان.. شابك السلوك يادنجوان ..))   

وانا   أقول   عبدو  جاب   الشعر   من  وين  بالجد  من  عاشر  قوما   24  يوما  صار  مثلهم 
*

----------


## حسكو

*بحارى  كتب   (يانغمة يا دندنا ..
يا قمرة يا سنسنا ..
كاسر حدود الازمنا ..
زارع ورود الامكنا 
‏
الفتح البوست ده ..
حسكو .. ما انا !)

تعال  يا 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا حسكو ياحبيب
 جيب لينا الزول الرائع دا

خليه يمتحن أدب ونصوص نشوفه بيكتب شنو
*

----------


## حسكو

*اوندي    genta   الامين   تقبلوا   مرورى    وتقبلوا  الهدية  دي   
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, بحاري, حسكو, :wrd:عبد العزيز24 :wrd:
الزول دا راقدلوا فوق صفر
*

----------


## حسكو

*يا حسكو ياحبيب
جيب لينا الزول الرائع دا

خليه يمتحن أدب ونصوص نشوفه بيكتب شنو

بيكتب  عبد العظيم  وبحارى   اخرجوا  من  اطارى  
*

----------


## حسكو

*الزول دا راقدلوا فوق صفر

والله   مخوفنى   يا نصر  شكلو  الهدوء الذى  يسبق  السفينة 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حافظ النور, حسكو, عبد العزيز
يا حسكو الزول دة شكلوا بيالف فى قصيدة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يازول أقيف بعد الكتبتو ده ياريت تحصل تقتبس 
من يوم عرفت المدرسة مابعرف أزوغ مابعرف أغش
وإنتو ياناس التعبئة قلنا النضافة قلتو مابنقدر للدرش
بحاري قال معصور شديد ماشي الضرائب من دغش
حسكو وعظيم قالو لي عيب عمرنا مابنعرف نقش
تاريهم في البيت هناك مابعرفو غير القش والمسح
كورنر :
صبرا آل حسكو ... ماشي وجاي أسي سايق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

الزول دا راقدلوا فوق صفر

والله مخوفنى يا نصر شكلو الهدوء الذى يسبق السفينة 



شكله زي ماقال لأستاذ بشير بيقول ليك

أيا حسكو لم يسبق هدوئي السفينة
بس أنا سادي دي بطينة وديك بعجينة
*

----------


## حسكو

*والله  كلو   ما أشوفو  قاعد   تحت  دقات   قلبى  بتزيد    وكما  قال   الشاعر  دقات  قلب   المرء  تزيد  كلما كان عبد  العزيز  تحت   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,بس  يا عزو   أوعى   الحظر   انا  بشتكيك   للأمم   المتحدة 
*

----------


## حسكو

*يازول أقيف بعد الكتبتو ده ياريت تحصل تقتبس 
من يوم عرفت المدرسة مابعرف أزوغ مابعرف أغش
وإنتو ياناس التعبئة قلنا النضافة قلتو مابنقدر للدرش
بحاري قال معصور شديد ماشي الضرائب من دغش
حسكو وعظيم قالو لي عيب عمرنا مابنعرف نقش
تاريهم في البيت هناك مابعرفو غير القش والمسح
كورنر :
صبرا آل حسكو ... ماشي وجاي أسي سايق

................................

هوي   القبيل  كتب  الكلام   بحارى  استلف  منى  الباص  ويرد   يا  عزو  ما تلتفت لحديث   هولاء   انت  :1 (12):
*

----------


## حسكو

*شكله زي ماقال لأستاذ بشير بيقول ليك

أيا حسكو لم يسبق هدوئي السفينة
بس أنا سادي دي بطينة وديك بعجينة:566::566::566:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

يازول أقيف بعد الكتبتو ده ياريت تحصل تقتبس 
من يوم عرفت المدرسة مابعرف أزوغ مابعرف أغش
وإنتو ياناس التعبئة قلنا النضافة قلتو مابنقدر للدرش
بحاري قال معصور شديد ماشي الضرائب من دغش
حسكو وعظيم قالو لي عيب عمرنا مابنعرف نقش
تاريهم في البيت هناك مابعرفو غير القش والمسح
كورنر :
صبرا آل حسكو ... ماشي وجاي أسي سايق



ياحسكو اتاريك حاسي راجيك هرش
خايف قبال يجيك من متل ها الدرش

 كيبوردك الجابة ليك مقلوعة من العرش

 لكن البهبش في البحر بلاقاه  سمك القرش
*

----------


## حسكو

*والله   يا نصر  الدين ( لقيتك  فى   الشعر  خطري  **  انا   كمان  عاوز  أكتب  شعر بس خايف  من حظرى)
*

----------


## Deimos

*ههههههههااااااي
والله روعة ياحسكو خليتني أضحك زي المجنون
ومدام فتحتو الباب ده خليكم علي كدة نحن حنواصل بالصور

لكن والله ياحسكو ماخايف إلا من هناي
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*ههههههههااااااي
والله روعة ياحسكو خليتني أضحك زي المجنون
ومدام فتحتو الباب ده خليكم علي كدة نحن حنواصل بالصور

لكن والله ياحسكو ماخايف إلا من هناي
..........................

ما تخاف  منو  البرشك  بالموية  :10_17_201[1]:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*معاً حمله لنساعد حسكو علي الاقتباس
معاً حملة ضد الزلازل والحر والاحتباس

*

----------


## حسكو

*معاً حمله لنساعد حسكو علي الاقتباس
معاً حملة ضد الزلازل والحر والاحتباس
...................... 

ساعدونا يا جماعة :3_3_7[1]: فضل لى مشاركتين بس انا خايف أصل 100 يقولوا لى 150 :1 (23): 

نرجع لموضوعنا الرباعى عزو 24 وعبدو العظيم 11 وبحارى 13 ومجد الدين لديهم كثير من القصايد خلف الكواليس غايتو انا عبد العظيم ورانى القصيدة :566:


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياعبدو شيشك علي حسكو الما اقتبس
راجف من شافك تحت راقد كاتم نفس
خايف يحظروه نقول حليل حسكو اتلحس
مالوا لو ساعدناه شوية رد واقتبس
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

والله   يا نصر  الدين ( لقيتك  فى   الشعر  خطري  **  انا   كمان  عاوز  أكتب  شعر بس خايف  من حظرى)



قربت باقي ليك اربعه مشاركات
لكن 


..











..







لمن تصل 99
حنخلي الاقتباس الا بعد 250 مشاركة
:krkr1:
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حسكو اقول ليك حاجة

الاقتباس زي الدنيا

























الدنيا دبنقة دردقي بالشيش
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

معاً حمله لنساعد حسكو علي الاقتباس
معاً حملة ضد الزلازل والحر والاحتباس
...................... 

ساعدونا يا جماعة :3_3_7[1]: فضل لى مشاركتين بس انا خايف أصل 100 يقولوا لى 150 :1 (23): 

نرجع لموضوعنا الرباعى عزو 24 وعبدو العظيم 11 وبحارى 13 ومجد الدين لديهم كثير من القصايد خلف الكواليس غايتو انا عبد العظيم ورانى القصيدة :566:





ياحسكو هوووى خلى الفتن
ماتخلى هسى الناس تجن
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*قربت باقي ليك اربعه مشاركات
لكن 


..











..







لمن تصل 99
حنخلي الاقتباس الا بعد 250 مشاركة
:krkr1:
...
..................................................  .

والله   لو   عملتوا   كدة    الا   أشتكيكم   لمنظمة  حقوق   الانسان  :chris:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

قربت باقي ليك اربعه مشاركات
لكن 


..











..







لمن تصل 99
حنخلي الاقتباس الا بعد 250 مشاركة
:krkr1:
...
..................................................  .

والله   لو   عملتوا   كدة    الا   أشتكيكم   لمنظمة  حقوق   الانسان  :chris:



باقي واحده 
ونقفل 
تعالوا بكره
:blb6:
...
 
*

----------


## حسكو

*ياحسكو هوووى خلى الفتن
ماتخلى هسى الناس تجن
.......................

برضو كدة يا عزو:phil_05: انا  البدافع  عنك  غايتو لو  ما مصدق  هاك  بداية  القصيدة  تعال يا هناى  :566:
*

----------


## حسكو

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أسرع قباااااااااااااااااااال ما ..................









أنا قلت حاجة
*

----------


## مرهف

*:DOGPILE:





:blb6:


:krkr1:


:566:
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					





 
الولاي لزومه شنو 


جرب امكن ما تظبط معاك
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

 
برضو كدة يا عزو:phil_05: انا  البدافع  عنك  غايتو لو  ما مصدق  هاك  بداية  القصيدة  تعال يا هناى  :566:




يا (ريس) شايفك لاعب مع عزو ضاغط
الود ده رهيف وجلااااااااااااااااي وما بقدر علي كده

*

----------


## حسكو

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 


الحاصل   شنو   يا  جماعة   انا   المية  تميتا   بعد   دا   الواسطة  جاك  زول  :6ma6:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 


الحاصل   شنو   يا  جماعة   انا   المية  تميتا   بعد   دا   الواسطة  جاك  زول  :6ma6:




:DOGPILE:

:krkr1:



:blb6:

:566:
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 


الحاصل شنو يا جماعة انا المية تميتا بعد دا الواسطة جاك زول :6ma6:



 
150 مشاركة ياحبيب

الباقي 49 بس 
شد حيلك هسي بتصل
*

----------


## حسكو

*150 مشاركة ياحبيب

الباقي 49 بس 
شد حيلك هسي بتصل

...................

معقولة  بس  ياخ  انا  قاعد من الساعة  تسعة ما تكلمونى  من  قبيل :mot::mot:  ياخوى  الباقى بتموا   تلفونات   اسه  ناو:zxcv7:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

150 مشاركة ياحبيب

الباقي 49 بس 
شد حيلك هسي بتصل

...................

معقولة بس ياخ انا قاعد من الساعة تسعة ما تكلمونى من قبيل :mot::mot: ياخوى الباقى بتموا تلفونات اسه ناو:zxcv7:



 أنت قبيل البرنسيسة مش اتبرعت ليك

اقلع حقك قلع

خليهم يعملوا ليك تحويل رصيد
الطريقة
* عزو24* 146* البرنسيسة *البرنسيسة* مرهف# 
وأعمل ارسال
بتجيك رسالة رصيدك الحالي 248 واقتبس
*

----------


## حسكو

*والله   زعلت  ياخ   انا  قايل   نفسي   لحقت  الاقتباس    اها  مع  السلامة  تصبحوا  على  خير  ويا عزو  أصبر   بث   
*

----------


## حسكو

*أنت قبيل البرنسيسة مش اتبرعت ليك

اقلع حقك قلع

خليهم يعملوا ليك تحويل رصيد
الطريقة
* عزو24* 146* البرنسيسة *البرنسيسة* مرهف# 
وأعمل ارسال
بتجيك رسالة رصيدك الحالي 248 واقتبس


أنا  بعرف  بحول  الرصيد  وازيدو كيف  بكرة   لو  ما  لقيتونى  2000  دقونى :10_17_201[1]:   سلام   عليكم   .....المهم   ما مشكلة   انا  برجع  لموضوعى  الاساسى  ان شاء  الله   عبد  العزيز 24  ومالم  ينشر كونوا   معى  :sleep1:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

والله زعلت ياخ انا قايل نفسي لحقت الاقتباس اها مع السلامة تصبحوا على خير ويا عزو أصبر بث 



 يااااااااااخي بدري عليك تنوم

ياااااااااااخي بدري علي الزعل
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لا .. لا .. لا 

غلبني كتر عليا ما سهل وما شوية 

لسان حال عبد العزيز القرنوق يردد الابيات اعلاه ..

سلك جلاي تعال بي ...........
لسان حال بعد العظيم يردد الابيات اعلاه 

فيرنلفلي وباروكة في اليل العجيب 

لسان حال بحاري فير ، يردد الابيات اعلاه 

خليني جنبك يا ابو الزوز قلبي ما تقول الوداع ..
لسان حال عمر عثمان يردد الابيات اعلاه 

دك وما طق ورق وما طلق الدبل قاسي والمحبة غدر .. مافي زول اكورك لي ...
لسان حال حسكو يردد الابات اعلاه 

انابررررررررررررة هي هااااااااااااع هع هع هع.. جيب من جوة ..




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحسكو 
واصل في المشاركات بنديك وسام
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

لا .. لا .. لا 

غلبني كتر عليا ما سهل وما شوية 

لسان حال عبد العزيز القرنوق يردد الابيات اعلاه ..

سلك جلاي تعال بي ...........
لسان حال بعد العظيم يردد الابيات اعلاه 

فيرنلفلي وباروكة في اليل العجيب 

لسان حال بحاري فير ، يردد الابيات اعلاه 

خليني جنبك يا ابو الزوز قلبي ما تقول الوداع ..
لسان حال عمر عثمان يردد الابيات اعلاه 

دك وما طق ورق وما طلق الدبل قاسي والمحبة غدر .. مافي زول اكورك لي ...
لسان حال حسكو يردد الابات اعلاه 

انابررررررررررررة هي هااااااااااااع هع هع هع.. جيب من جوة ..







غايتو جنس شلاقه..ما تخلو حالنا ياساده
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

غايتو جنس شلاقه..ما تخلو حالنا ياساده



ساده ولا مشلخين 

:6ma6:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

عبدو   التانى   كتب  ( 
ياعزو ياود يابليغ ... بالغت عند الامتحان ... تاريك ثعلب من زمان ... يانحله في كل اللجان.. شابك السلوك يادنجوان ..))   

وانا   أقول   عبدو  جاب   الشعر   من  وين  بالجد  من  عاشر  قوما   24  يوما  صار  مثلهم 



‏
حسكو ... ماعارف اقول شنو غايتو يوم حاتجنن ليك واحد مننا... ياخ حيرتنا عديل .. بعدين رأيك شنو نقعد معاك بالدوحه ونتفق بس بتاعت شارع النيل عقلك مايمشي بعيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

عبدو   التانى   كتب  ( 
ياعزو ياود يابليغ ... بالغت عند الامتحان ... تاريك ثعلب من زمان ... يانحله في كل اللجان.. شابك السلوك يادنجوان ..))   

وانا   أقول   عبدو  جاب   الشعر   من  وين  بالجد  من  عاشر  قوما   24  يوما  صار  مثلهم 



حسكو ... ماعارف اقول شنو غايتو يوم حاتجنن ليك واحد مننا... ياخ حيرتنا عديل .. بعدين رأيك شنو نقعد معاك بالدوحه ونتفق بس بتاعت شارع النيل عقلك مايمشي بعيد
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*انت يا عظمة عندي ليك  سؤال ختري ؟
‏ 
‏
‏

‏
عزو الغرنوق و مجد كلين
بخشو المنتدي متاخرين لييييييه ؟
‏
‏ 
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
" بكنسوا شوارع المنتدي "
‏
‏

تهئ تهىئهههكحكحححكح
‏
جنس غبار بالليل !
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انت يا عظمة عندي ليك  سؤال ختري ؟
‏ 
‏
عزو الغرنوق و مجد كلين
بخشو المنتدي متاخرين لي
‏
‏
‏
" بكنسوا شوارع المنتدي "
‏
‏

تهئ تهىئهههكحكحححكح
‏
جنس غبار بالليل !



ههههههههههههه
عزو الغرنوق عرفناهو كلين ده منو 
:ANSmile31:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انت يا عظمة عندي ليك سؤال ختري ؟
‏ 

عزو الغرنوق و مجد كلين
بخشو المنتدي متاخرين لييييييه ؟
‏
‏ 
‏
" بكنسوا شوارع المنتدي "
‏

تهئ تهىئهههكحكحححكح
‏
جنس غبار بالليل !



يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) عبد العزيز24, بحاري+

وإنت أسي خاشي بعد الفطور ؟؟
‏
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

والله شديـــــــــــــــــــدة يا حسكو
الله عليك يا عزو 
لقيتك (متجلي)



يضربك ياهوبا مجنون بي طوبة وأصلو ما يجلي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ههههههههههههه
عزو الغرنوق عرفناهو كلين ده منو 
:ansmile31:



مجد الدين زولاً نشيط في النفرة سميناه كلين
شايل الفوط والبشاكير ماخلا كاس ماخلا طين

:00020457:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تلفون يدق عز الحريق .. صاحبك يرد أنا ماقريب
يازول هووووي أركب تعال .. يقول خلاص أنا في الطريق

يقبل جاي ويتلفت يقول دك .. نقولو مافي طريقة حك
ياناس ودعتكم الله والرسول .. بمشي البيت قبل ما أندق

تاني عزابة بس ... المتزوجون ( زي هناي وهناي ) يمتنعون 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

شكله زي ماقال لأستاذ بشير بيقول ليك

أيا حسكو لم يسبق هدوئي السفينة
بس أنا سادي دي بطينة وديك بعجينة



نصر الدين عافي منك ... شوت من طرف

ما أوصيك علي البرنسيسة وقنوان
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا (ريس) شايفك لاعب مع عزو ضاغط

الود ده رهيف وجلااااااااااااااااي وما بقدر علي كده



معاك في رهيــــــــــــــــــف 

لكن جلاي ده حبيبنا كلين

كورنر :
كله منك ياهناي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

والله زعلت ياخ انا قايل نفسي لحقت الاقتباس اها مع السلامة تصبحوا على خير ويا عزو أصبر بث 



تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ :a34: :a34: :a34:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

هههههههه 
‏
إتبلغغغي .. وإتعزززي .. وإتربعنشي .. 
‏
عبدالعزيز24 .. انسان " نظيف" الدواخل "نظافة" عشقه للزعيم .. تجده "ممسكا" بكل ما يمكن ان "يمسح" المعاناة التي تجتاح الجميع عقب كل هزيمة ..! 
وحق ان نطلق عليه "قشاش" الدموع !
‏
‏
هسع انا قت حااجة .؟



:1 (9): ماجبت حاجة جديدة :a34:

كورنر :
يوم داك سألوك سؤال يا الشقي وما جاوبت عليه
 :14_6_12[1]:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انا مااااااسمعت حاجه:ANSmile31:



قنوان والبرنسيسة الفيكم إتعرفت :ooh:

كورنر :
سقطي فيكم إتنظر .. أقصد نظري فيكم إتسقط .. أقصد نظرتو من سقطي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*قصة حريق في الكوشتينة وبحاري سرق كرت

بحاري الخطير تلعب معاه أوع يازول تتلفت
أقرب فرصة يلقاها فيك يمد إيدو يسرق من تحت
مجدي بس مايشوفو ليك يصرخ يقول خت الكرت
عبدالعظيم عامل كريم قال لينا معزور ده الضغط
حسكو الحريف قال ليه أوع يازول تعمل شفت
أستاذ عمر ماسك الدفتر وكل شوية يشخت شخت
وعبدالعزيز لاقي الحمام خمسينو للأضان تشرط شرط
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انت يا عظمة عندي ليك  سؤال ختري ؟





عزو الغرنوق و مجد كلين
بخشو المنتدي متاخرين لييييييه ؟





















" بكنسوا شوارع المنتدي "



تهئ تهىئهههكحكحححكح

جنس غبار بالليل !



بحاري يااخوي حاولت اساندك لقيتك انت ذاتك حايم الليل كلو التقول شغال في النجده والعمليات ... وبصراحه عشان الملح والملاح احسن مااصرح احسن مااقول ... تهئ تهئ‎

‏
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ههههههههههههه
عزو الغرنوق عرفناهو كلين ده منو 
:ansmile31:




لاتسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدوا لكم تسوؤكم ...‎
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

يضربك ياهوبا مجنون بي طوبة وأصلو ما يجلي



السيد غرنوق خلي روحك رياضيه مافي داعي للكفاح المسلح... كل حاجه بالحوار ممكن تتنظف .. وحاول استعين بكلين .. اقصد صديق
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

مجد الدين زولاً نشيط في النفرة سميناه كلين
شايل الفوط والبشاكير ماخلا كاس ماخلا طين

:00020457:



بما ان الاخ مجد شغال اساسا في المطار وكاساتنا محموله جوا تصبح ضمن حدود التخصص ومافيها حاجه يديها حبه كلين ماتكبر الموضوع ساكت ياعزو وخليك رغوه خير... اقصد محضر خير
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*غايتو حسكو ده ..
‏
يدور الزول ويطلع .،
‏
ويخلي الناس تساهر
‏
بصراحة كده ..
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
وبدون ضحك ..
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
هههههه
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
البوست ده " رغوته " كترت
‏
تهئهئ تهئ تهئ ..
‏
رغوة منك قايلة بلقااااا 
ولا ....
‏
تمها يا عظمة ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تلفون يدق عز الحريق .. صاحبك يرد أنا ماقريب
يازول هووووي أركب تعال .. يقول خلاص أنا في الطريق

يقبل جاي ويتلفت يقول دك .. نقولو مافي طريقة حك
ياناس ودعتكم الله والرسول .. بمشي البيت قبل ما أندق

تاني عزابة بس ... المتزوجون ( زي هناي وهناي ) يمتنعون 



بشري ساره للجميع ترقبوا  اندياح قصيده .. تعال ياهناي .. سلك جلاي .. عقب وصول اشاره البدء من الريس حسكو ... فرصه للاستمتاع بلوحات من اشراقات الخليه ... كونوا معنا وان لم تمكنكم الظروف حاتجيكم علي الخاص ... نعدكم بالتعاون مع كافه منتدياتنا الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

قصة حريق في الكوشتينة وبحاري سرق كرت

بحاري الخطير تلعب معاه أوع يازول تتلفت
أقرب فرصة يلقاها فيك يمد إيدو يسرق من تحت
مجدي بس مايشوفو ليك يصرخ يقول خت الكرت
عبدالعظيم عامل كريم قال لينا معزور ده الضغط
حسكو الحريف قال ليه أوع يازول تعمل شفت
أستاذ عمر ماسك الدفتر وكل شوية يشخت شخت
وعبدالعزيز لاقي الحمام خمسينو للأضان تشرط شرط



‏

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله الود فطه سطر ياحسكو .. الود اتلحس يابحاري ... ‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

غايتو حسكو ده ..

يدور الزول ويطلع .،

ويخلي الناس تساهر

بصراحة كده ..
















وبدون ضحك ..











هههههه













البوست ده " رغوته " كترت

تهئهئ تهئ تهئ ..

رغوة منك قايلة بلقااااا 
ولا ....

تمها يا عظمة ..



ولا غيرك مسحي ببقااا... انت ياروح الخلاااايا... بي جهوودك نبقه آيه... ترررم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

:dogpile:

:krkr1:



:blb6:

:566:
...










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 أنت قبيل البرنسيسة مش اتبرعت ليك

اقلع حقك قلع

خليهم يعملوا ليك تحويل رصيد
الطريقة
* عزو24* 146* البرنسيسة *البرنسيسة* مرهف# 
وأعمل ارسال
بتجيك رسالة رصيدك الحالي 248 واقتبس



نصر الدين انت جامعتك دي في كوستي ولا في  نيالا ... خليك صريح ... يااخ مباااالغه عديل كده .. ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

:dogpile:

:krkr1:



:blb6:

:566:
...










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 أنت قبيل البرنسيسة مش اتبرعت ليك

اقلع حقك قلع

خليهم يعملوا ليك تحويل رصيد
الطريقة
* عزو24* 146* البرنسيسة *البرنسيسة* مرهف# 
وأعمل ارسال
بتجيك رسالة رصيدك الحالي 248 واقتبس



نصر الدين انت جامعتك دي في كوستي ولا في  نيالا ... خليك صريح ... يااخ مباااالغه عديل كده .. ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 


الحاصل شنو يا جماعة انا المية تميتا بعد دا الواسطة جاك زول :6ma6:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

نصر الدين انت جامعتك دي في كوستي ولا في نيالا ... خليك صريح ... يااخ مباااالغه عديل كده .. ههههههه



ياعظمة كدي عاين لي جنس الحال الفوق دا .. ما أخير منه كلامي

رمية تماس:

برضو كوستي مناطق تماس ... والرمية كان حسكو يزيد الحماس
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ياعبدو شيشك علي حسكو الما اقتبس
راجف من شافك تحت راقد كاتم نفس
خايف يحظروه نقول حليل حسكو اتلحس
مالوا لو ساعدناه شوية رد واقتبس



الظاهر عليك ياود الخاله حاتودينا في داهيه لانو حسكو ده  ختري ... ياخ من امس شربك الامه دي كلها ومشي نام ...
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الظاهر عليك ياود الخاله حاتودينا في داهيه لانو حسكو ده ختري ... ياخ من امس شربك الامه دي كلها ومشي نام ...



 خليه ينوم النومة بتريحه شوية... بس ان شاء الله يحلم انه اقتبس
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يازول أقيف بعد الكتبتو ده ياريت تحصل تقتبس 
من يوم عرفت المدرسة مابعرف أزوغ مابعرف أغش
وإنتو ياناس التعبئة قلنا النضافة قلتو مابنقدر للدرش
بحاري قال معصور شديد ماشي الضرائب من دغش
حسكو وعظيم قالو لي عيب عمرنا مابنعرف نقش
تاريهم في البيت هناك مابعرفو غير القش والمسح
كورنر :
صبرا آل حسكو ... ماشي وجاي أسي سايق

................................

هوي   القبيل  كتب  الكلام   بحارى  استلف  منى  الباص  ويرد   يا  عزو  ما تلتفت لحديث   هولاء   انت  :1 (12):



انبراشه وشينه فيكم يارئاسه .. ماسرق بحاري حاشا .. عزو ساكيها الطشاشه .. وانت شكلك في نيفاشا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*الجزيرة موبايل 
‏
عاجل :
‏
‏
بعد مقاومة استمرت 76 مشاركة .. استسلم الجنرال الغرنوق لكتيبة " البوست القاتل " سرية مع حسكو بتبكو .. وسرية الرد الأليم بقيادة عبدالعظيم..
‏
وقد شهدت معركة تشرين ضد اربعة وعشرين مكانس فادحة ..
فقد خلالها مجدكلين مجموعة من "السنسلوين " 
وهو مركب يستخدم لمسح البورسلين .. في صالة المغادرين ..
وغرف اللاعبين ..
والحكام الهجين ..
‏
هذا وسنوافيكم بالمزيد 
فقط كونو معنا
وما تمسحوا بعيد ..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا بحاري

سامع لي صوت سكلي




اخبار الأسيرات قنوان والبرنسيسة (حسب علمي أن اسمائهن في الحبس مسجل بي مقاشيش وفوط) شنو؟؟

أنا قلت حاجة 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الجزيرة موبايل 

عاجل :


بعد مقاومة استمرت 76 مشاركة .. استسلم الجنرال الغرنوق لكتيبة " البوست القاتل " سرية مع حسكو بتبكو .. وسرية الرد الأليم بقيادة عبدالعظيم..

وقد شهدت معركة تشرين ضد اربعة وعشرين مكانس فادحة ..
فقد خلالها مجدكلين مجموعة من "السنسلوين " 
وهو مركب يستخدم لمسح البورسلين .. في صالة المغادرين ..
وغرف اللاعبين ..
والحكام الهجين ..

هذا وسنوافيكم بالمزيد 
فقط كونو معنا
وما تمسحوا بعيد ..



مبرووك واطمئنك تم الان اختراق موقع الخليه .... وتحياتنا للجزيره ... مش الجابت القوات المدحوره انا قاصد بتاعت الاخبار‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

مبرووك واطمئنك تم الان اختراق موقع الخليه .... وتحياتنا للجزيره ... مش الجابت القوات المدحوره انا قاصد بتاعت الاخبار‎
‎



نرجو الاستفادة من أسرى الخلية 
وضمهم للجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية
للتشجيع في المباريات الودية ..
حتي يصبحوا اسودا برية
ويقودوا الحملات الرسمية ..
‏
تهئ تهئههه
‏
‏
تخريمة:
‏
جاتني رسالة تحذيرية من احد افراد الخلية..
                        	*

----------


## nona

*عزو ياود ياخطيييييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يا بحاري

سامع لي صوت سكلي




اخبار الأسيرات قنوان والبرنسيسة (حسب علمي أن اسمائهن في الحبس مسجل بي مقاشيش وفوط) شنو؟؟

أنا قلت حاجة 



يا نصر الدين .. 
‏
‏
‏
ديل اصحاب الخلية الاصليين ..
‏
نحن في الجماعة المتشعلقين
‏
الغرنوق ومجد كلين
‏
كانو في التعبئة مستأسدين
‏
فجأة بقوا بتاعين 
ورد وفل وياسمين
‏
‏،،،
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*قال الشاعر صابون أبن زيتون مادحا عبد العزيز 24 القرشى 

عزو يحمل المكنسة وصابون كلين ويغسل الاستاد أفضل من البنغالة واولاد الفلبين

كان فى السابق يغسل البناطلين واليوم نراهو يغسل الحيط والدرابزين 
يا لشيل حالك مع بحارى ومجد الدين ويا حسرتى وحسرة ناس تانين :dai5:


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*[QUOTE=بحاري;141900]يا نصر الدين .. 
‏
‏
‏
ديل اصحاب الخلية الاصليين ..
‏
نحن في الجماعة المتشعلقين
‏
الغرنوق ومجد كلين
‏
كانو في التعبئة مستأسدين
‏
فجأة بقوا بتاعين 
ورد وفل وياسمين
‏
‏والزول حريف عامل كلين واصحابه قال متشفتين
لكن طلع ناس:wrd:وياسمين
واااخسارة عمر السنين:1 (1):
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*هههههههههههههههههههه 
انت بتفطفط الاخبار ماااااااااااااااالك بعد الفاصل كان في خبر من المذيعة رانيا حلبي 

جاءنا البيان التالي ومن مصادر خاصة 
داخل شركة اولفريم 
انه تم تعديل الاسم الشائع لفيرنلفلي
واستبدل بأسم جديد يخص شركة سجار عالمية 
ظن القائمون علي امر الشركة 
انهم يفضلون الاسم الجديد علي الاسم القديم فيرنلفلي
لعلاقته بالبحار .

نكته خبر جديد . 

هيهههااااااااااااااااع هييييي هاااااااااااااااااااع تهئ تهئ .. اتبحري
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هههههههههههههههههههه 
انت بتفطفط الاخبار ماااااااااااااااالك بعد الفاصل كان في خبر من المذيعة رانيا حلبي 

جاءنا البيان التالي ومن مصادر خاصة 
داخل شركة اولفريم 
انه تم تعديل الاسم الشائع لفيرنلفلي
واستبدل بأسم جديد يخص شركة سجار عالمية 
ظن القائمون علي امر الشركة 
انهم يفضلون الاسم الجديد علي الاسم القديم فيرنلفلي
لعلاقته بالبحار .

نكته خبر جديد . 

هيهههااااااااااااااااع هييييي هاااااااااااااااااااع تهئ تهئ .. اتبحري



مجدالدين كلين شمس الدين مادايرين مشاكل وفتن والناس نايمين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مجدالدين كلين شمس الدين مادايرين مشاكل وفتن والناس نايمين



كتمت الله يستر 

تفكو الخبر وتعملو اسليبن :sleep1:

تكويعة من الصباح :
السرق الليفه  منوووو :a30: :phil_05:

:10_17_201[1]:
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*كتمت الله يستر 

تفكو الخبر وتعملو اسليبن :sleep1:

تكويعة من الصباح :
السرق الليفه منوووو 

دي  عاوزة  اقتباس  خاص  يا  ادارة  انا كلى  رجاء  وعشم  فيكم  تدونى  دفرة  انا مستعد  اقوم  بأى عمل  بث  ادونى  دفرة :DOGPILE:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كتمت الله يستر 

تفكو الخبر وتعملو اسليبن :sleep1:

تكويعة من الصباح :
السرق الليفه  منوووو :a30: :phil_05:

:10_17_201[1]:



نشوف البيجى بعدين نضيف منو؟؟:blb6:
يااخوى هوى نحن الغبش..دايما نساهر للدغش
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*كتب الشاعر امين حداد يوم السبت اى مثل النهار دا قصيدة بعنوان  
(((سبت الغسيل )))




سبت الغسيل مليان هدوم .. عرقانه و مكرمشه
بياضات على غيارات على بيجامات على قمصان
نايلون على أقطان على أصواف
أصناف من الأقمشه
سبت الغسيل ما عرفش يوم الخشا
لمّ الهدوم على بعضها
و كأنه بيضمّها
ريحة بشر
ريحة سفر
ريحة عمل
حكايات على بياضات
روايات على غيارات
وفى آخر الأسبوع
تكمل هدومنا كلها
نغسلها فى طشت الغسيل
تصبح همومنا كلها
ميّة غسيل
وعلى السطوح ..
الشمس بتنشّف غسيلنا النضيف
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

كتمت الله يستر 

تفكو الخبر وتعملو اسليبن :sleep1:

تكويعة من الصباح :
السرق الليفه منوووو 

دي  عاوزة  اقتباس  خاص  يا  ادارة  انا كلى  رجاء  وعشم  فيكم  تدونى  دفرة  انا مستعد  اقوم  بأى عمل  بث  ادونى  دفرة :dogpile:



قلنا ليييييييييييك نتبرع ليك اديتنا:10_17_201[1]:

تخريمه 
حضورك يشرفنا جدا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عبد العزيز يا وجع ..
امتعت وأشجيت واتخارجت ونجحت !!

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*يا حسكو  أستاذ  بشير  ليه  مليون حق

الراجل  كمل البلاغه  كلّها0
*

----------


## حسكو

*تخريمه 
حضورك يشرفنا جدا

تشكري برنسيسة ووجودك يشرفنا 
*

----------


## حسكو

*يا حسكو أستاذ بشير ليه مليون حق

الراجل كمل البلاغه كلّها0
..................

أنت  تقصد  البلاغة  ولا البلاعة ؟تحياتى 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*بيان من الناطق الرسمى:zxcv3:
تقديرا لمشاركة الاخوان مرهف عند بدء الهجوم والعم الزبير والاخ احمد الحبر بعد دحر فلول الخلية تقرر وقف جميع العمليات الجوية والبحرية والبرية لمدة ربع ساعه وعلى الجميع الالتزام بوقف اطلاق النار مهما بلغ حجم الرغوة .. ويذهب الزبد كدارى:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*جاءنا الخبر التالى 
حاولت بعض فلول المنسحبين استعراض عضلاتها بمنطقة المطار وقد تمكنت قواتنا الباسله من تعطيل وصلة اللابتوب للاخ كلين  والذى اتصل بنا طالبا لقاء الاخوة حسكو وبحارى وقد قوبل طلبه بالرفض مالم يرجع وصحبه الى حظيرة التعبئة..ويخضعون الى الجلسات التعبوية اللازمه لحالتهم
*

----------


## حسكو

*موافق  يا  ريس
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

موافق يا ريس




ما انبل واجمل اخلاق الملوك.. راقى ياريس ودى براها رسالة للمتفلتين لانها قمة الديمقراطيه..  بس المحيرنى الجماعه ديل ساكتين..:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*أنت  تقصد  البلاغة  ولا البلاعة ؟

*

----------


## بحاري

*بيان من لجنة التعبئة والجماهير
‏
بخصوص المنشقين
‏
الغرنوق وكلين
‏
‏
بعد الفاصل
‏
‏
فوطو معنا ولا تمسحو بعيد
‏
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*[QUOTE=بحاري;142026]بيان من لجنة التعبئة والجماهير
‏
بخصوص المنشقين
‏
الغرنوق وكلين
‏
‏
بعد الفاصل
‏
‏
فوطو معنا ولا تمسحو بعيد
سجمى دى ما انا؟؟:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k‏
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*الان سيتم استجواب الغرنوق
‏
لانو مخنوق
‏
وبالو مسروق
‏
وعاوز يروق
‏
‏
وغالبو المروق
‏
من البوست المحروق
‏
تفضل يا غرنوق !
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد  الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, Ahmed Tyfor, بحـــاري, بكري الخـــواض, عبد العــ  ــزيز24 






*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياغرنوق انت وكلين ابقو مارقين
ويابحارى لو معانا علينا جاى ولو لا يلا باى باى
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*عاجل من البي بي سي

نفت كتيبة 24 كل ما قيل علي لسان بحاري الحرامي عن إستسلام الكتيبة أو هزيمتها
وقد صرح الجنرال عبدالعزيز بتفوق الكتيبة علي فلول المرتزقة وقد تم حصارهم بالكامل بحيث يتوقع إستسلامهم في أقل من ساعة وإلا سنضطر لإستخدام الأسلحة الممنوعة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الان سيتم استجواب الغرنوق
‏
لانو مخنوق
‏
وبالو مسروق
‏
وعاوز يروق
‏
‏
وغالبو المروق
‏
من البوست المحروق
‏
تفضل يا غرنوق !



السارقو منووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟:tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

السارقو منووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟:tfkeer:



إنت معانا ولا مع الخيانة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

إنت معانا ولا مع الخيانة



معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا

تخريمه جاده جداده

بالجد لو ماشين الجلسه اطلعوا بعد ده...انا وقنوان حنطلع الساعه3:7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عاجل من البي بي سي

نفت كتيبة 24 كل ما قيل علي لسان بحاري الحرامي عن إستسلام الكتيبة أو هزيمتها
وقد صرح الجنرال عبدالعزيز بتفوق الكتيبة علي فلول المرتزقة وقد تم حصارهم بالكامل بحيث يتوقع إستسلامهم في أقل من ساعة وإلا سنضطر لإستخدام الأسلحة الممنوعة



مبرووووووووووووووك يا  ...........



*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا برنسيسه اخبارك كيف ان شاء تمام 
انا جعان
الاكل شنو سريع عشان لو اكل حلوه انا جاي اما لو ........
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حسن انت جاى ولا لا؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يا برنسيسه اخبارك كيف ان شاء تمام 
انا جعان
الاكل شنو سريع عشان لو اكل حلوه انا جاي اما لو ........



انت ما شايف الطوه الفوق دى وقنوان ونونا بيتشاكلن كيف؟؟ لو ماجيت:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حسن انت جاى ولا لا؟؟



غندور قال شنو جاى ولا ما جاى !!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عاجل من البي بي سي

نفت كتيبة 24 كل ما قيل علي لسان بحاري الحرامي عن إستسلام الكتيبة أو هزيمتها
وقد صرح الجنرال عبدالعزيز بتفوق الكتيبة علي فلول المرتزقة وقد تم حصارهم بالكامل بحيث يتوقع إستسلامهم في أقل من ساعة وإلا سنضطر لإستخدام الأسلحة الممنوعة



 
اول مره اعرف ان الصحاف موجود وساكن الدروشاب .ياخ انت غالبك تقوم تلحق الجلسه تقول هزيمه .... سيب الرغوه دى وامرق على الهلتون للمواجهات المباشره وحسكو حايتحرك من خور السوق العربى وبحارى سيطر على السجانه وانا....(لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله) ارحم ليك بحارى وحسكو واحسن ماتعرف عشان ماتنهار:10_17_201[1]::10_17_201[1]:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*تمت المصالحه بين الخليتين مع الاتفاق على تبادل الاسرى
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تمت المصالحه بين الخليتين مع الاتفاق على تبادل الاسرى



‏ 

مصالحة وين يا برنسيسة دي ولعت زيادة ..
‏
في انتظار بدء اطلاق النار 
‏
‏
‏
تخريمة :
‏
قواتنا تحت امرك يا .....
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏ 

مصالحة وين يا برنسيسة دي ولعت زيادة ..
‏
في انتظار بدء اطلاق النار 
‏
‏
‏
تخريمة :
‏
قواتنا تحت امرك يا .....



اهااااا جابت ليها شر..ماقلنا هدوا اللعب شويه... الى حين اشعار آخر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*والله ده الاول عديــــــل
مبصووت منك يا عزوووز
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*عاجل من سونا للأنباء

إستسلام الكتيبة البحرية للمتمردين بقيادة لواء أركان حرب بحاري وإنضمامها للكتيبة 24 

كما تم الإستغناء عن خدمات كلين وفوطة ومقاشيش لعدم الكفاءة والإشتباه بوجود عميل بينهم 

وتم إضافة كتيبة نصر الدين للكتيبة 24 والكتيبة البحرية

ترقبو المفاجأة بعد قليل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اهااااا جابت ليها شر..ماقلنا هدوا اللعب شويه... الى حين اشعار آخر



لا إشعار ولاشعيرية
إنت وصاحبتك مفصولين ومعاكم مستر كلين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

والله ده الاول عديــــــل
مبصووت منك يا عزوووز



 
:a045: :mo13: :a045:

رغم إنه المعركة غير متكافئة لكن الجماعة إنضربو تاني مافي واحد حيفتح خشمو
*

----------


## Deimos

*بعد معركة إستمرت لمدة 24 ساعة إستسلم قائد كتيبة المتمردين حضرة الصول عبد العظيم حاج عمر وذلك بعد التهديد بإستخدام النووي

حضرة الصول تحت تهديد المقشاشة يخاطب بقية المتمردين بالهاتف ويأمرهم بالإنسحاب فوراً 


*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إكتشاف هوية العميل المزدوج والقبض عليه ..

رياض عباس بخيت يلقي المقشاشة أرضاً ويعلن إستسلامه 


*

----------


## Deimos

*بعد الإستسلام طالبنا الجماعة بإثبات ولاءهم للخلية وأديناهم مهمة صغيرة وهي تنظيف حوش الإستاد

وها هم يتبضعون في المغلق لشراء مستلزمات النظافة بعد أن أعلنوا رغبتهم بالإنضمام للخلية



كورنر :
ياعظمة ما تنسي السلك الجلاي وجيب معاك ليفة وزعافتين
*

----------


## Deimos

*ودعتكم الله والرسول باقي حسكو بس لي بكرة بكون رفع الراية
*

----------


## كورينا

*بلاغة مبالغة
*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بعد معركة إستمرت لمدة 24 ساعة إستسلم قائد كتيبة المتمردين حضرة الصول عبد العظيم حاج عمر وذلك بعد التهديد بإستخدام النووي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

 
حضرة الصول تحت تهديد المقشاشة يخاطب بقية المتمردين بالهاتف ويأمرهم بالإنسحاب فوراً 






لا إنسحاب مع الربراب

الفيفا تُحذّر من أي تدخلات حكومية
عائد عائد يا عظمة

هيييييييييييييييييع
عظموت الجبار ملك الحديد والنار

أضرب أضرب يا عظمة
بالكيماوي يا عظمة:connie_13:



حسكو والإقتباس الحراري
والنوم الإجباري:phil_05:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*صابونه بعد النوبه:a029: :dn8:
ياعزو القبيل بالعزه داقى النوبه
وينك يا اسد ... راجل مواقف الحوبة
الزمن الكعب وداك على المعطوبة
خليت النحاس باريت كمان ناس هوبه
ملعون الزمن ..اب صورتن مقلوبة
مسحك الحيط.. بالزعافة تقلب هوبه
معقول ياتلب ...صابونه بعد النوبة
اعقل يا اب شنب يا اب سبحتن لالوبه
سيب شطف البلاط قول للخلية التوبه
ارجع للاسود قبال تجيك الطوبه
الى اللقاء فى تعال ياهناى سلك جلاى:wulsh2n010937esxh8:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

 

لا إنسحاب مع الربراب

الفيفا تُحذّر من أي تدخلات حكومية
عائد عائد يا عظمة

هيييييييييييييييييع
عظموت الجبار ملك الحديد والنار

أضرب أضرب يا عظمة
بالكيماوي يا عظمة:connie_13:



حسكو والإقتباس الحراري
والنوم الإجباري:phil_05:



كورينا الحبيب هذه فرفرة مذبوح حسكو وجنوده مسيطرين على الموقف وسنوافيكم بالاخبار
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏ 

مصالحة وين يا برنسيسة دي ولعت زيادة ..
‏
في انتظار بدء اطلاق النار 
‏
‏
‏
تخريمة :
‏
قواتنا تحت امرك يا .....



بحار ى احسن مواقفك تكون واضحة لانو الحرب بقت شرسه جدا ومابتستحمل نص نص دى وحسكو قال ليك حدد موقفك خلال 3 ساعات والا سوف يتم تصنيفك خليه
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عاجل من سونا للأنباء

إستسلام الكتيبة البحرية للمتمردين بقيادة لواء أركان حرب بحاري وإنضمامها للكتيبة 24 

كما تم الإستغناء عن خدمات كلين وفوطة ومقاشيش لعدم الكفاءة والإشتباه بوجود عميل بينهم 

وتم إضافة كتيبة نصر الدين للكتيبة 24 والكتيبة البحرية

ترقبو المفاجأة بعد قليل



اعلام الصحاف بس.. ورد بحارى ستراه بالعين قريبا
*

----------


## ولد ام در

*


يا عزووو 
عبد العظيم خط احمر كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
اعمل حسابك 
وان عدتم عدنا 
والمشكلة انه لو عدنا 
ما حنجي برانا 
حنجي معانا امن المجتمع 
وبرانا الله يازي الازانا
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					




يا عزووو 
عبد العظيم خط احمر كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
اعمل حسابك 
وان عدتم عدنا 
والمشكلة انه لو عدنا 
ما حنجي برانا 
حنجي معانا امن المجتمع 
وبرانا الله يازي الازانا



بهذه المشاركة نعلن بدء الحرب..النووية.. والليييييييييييييييلا يا ناس النظام العام 
وتسلم يا ود ام در
*

----------


## قنوان

*هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا جماعه عزو ده ولدنا البقضي قرضنا نحن ما بنرضى فيه حاجه
الويل الويل الويل للزعافات اقصد للغزاه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا جماعه عزو ده ولدنا البقضي قرضنا نحن ما بنرضى فيه حاجه
الويل الويل الويل للزعافات اقصد للغزاه



الليييييييييييييييلا يا الدكتوره وقعت ليك فى حفره الله يمرقك منها ساكت ...لان الحرب سخنت وزولك ده شويه ويستسلم
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الرد الرد ياعبدالعزيز...


هسى انا قلت حاجه!!!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الليييييييييييييييلا يا الدكتوره وقعت ليك فى حفره الله يمرقك منها ساكت ...لان الحرب سخنت وزولك ده شويه ويستسلم



 الحفر الدخلنا فيها عبد العزيز شويه؟
الله يكون في العون 
عبد العزيز اوعي ترفع الرايه :ANSmile30:
اخير ليك لجنه النضافه من لجنه تعبيه الهواء في القزاز
:DOGPILE::1 (22):
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الرد الرد ياعبدالعزيز...

مين الكان سواق الهانم؟؟

هسى انا قلت حاجه!!!!



والله انت يابرنسيسه تعكرى المويه وبراااحه تقولى هسه انا قلت حاجه:14_6_5[1]:
والمحيرنا لحدى الان ماعرفناك مع منو
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

والله انت يابرنسيسه تعكرى المويه وبراااحه تقولى هسه انا قلت حاجه:14_6_5[1]:
والمحيرنا لحدى الان ماعرفناك مع منو



انا مع الغالب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان,بحاري, جواندي*+, عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
ازيكم
يا شاب انت حي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان,بحاري, جواندي*+, عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
ازيكم
يا شاب انت حي



بيكونو نايمين..للصباح لافين مالاقين مواصلات

الله يجازى اللى كان السبب

هسى انا قلت حاجه!!
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*يا جماعة عبد العزيز ده قالوا امبارح لقته دوريه جنب السوق الشعبي امدرمان 
سألوه جاي من وين الساعة 2 باليل  ؟؟
سكت وماقدر يرد 
قالوا ليه يا زوول تقول جاي من وين ولا نوديك الحراسه 
قال ليهم جاي من حفلة نظافة 
حفلة شنو يا زوول 
قال ليهم حفلة نظافة اوفر نايت 
ضحكه وقال ليه 
بالله انته زوول الخلية ؟؟؟
تهي تهي تهي 
وسابوه وقال ليه كان كدي  امشي  قشه ما تعتر ليك 
لكن اعمل حساب الكدايس
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان,بحاري, جواندي*+, عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
ازيكم
يا شاب انت حي



ازيك ياقنوان الجو بالغابه كيف قالوا بقيتى مع المتمردين
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

يا جماعة عبد العزيز ده قالوا امبارح لقته دوريه جنب السوق الشعبي امدرمان 
سألوه جاي من وين الساعة 2 باليل ؟؟
سكت وماقدر يرد 
قالوا ليه يا زوول تقول جاي من وين ولا نوديك الحراسه 
قال ليهم جاي من حفلة نظافة 
حفلة شنو يا زوول 
قال ليهم حفلة نظافة اوفر نايت 
ضحكه وقال ليه 
بالله انته زوول الخلية ؟؟؟
تهي تهي تهي 
وسابوه وقال ليه كان كدي امشي قشه ما تعتر ليك 
لكن اعمل حساب الكدايس



لا لا يا ود ام در انت كمان ما تجيبها كبيره الكلام ده في الشعبي الخرطوم ما الشعبي ام در مان
محل البصات يا بحاري جنب بيت ناس كده:punk:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

يا جماعة عبد العزيز ده قالوا امبارح لقته دوريه جنب السوق الشعبي امدرمان 
سألوه جاي من وين الساعة 2 باليل  ؟؟
سكت وماقدر يرد 
قالوا ليه يا زوول تقول جاي من وين ولا نوديك الحراسه 
قال ليهم جاي من حفلة نظافة 
حفلة شنو يا زوول 
قال ليهم حفلة نظافة اوفر نايت 
ضحكه وقال ليه 
بالله انته زوول الخلية ؟؟؟
تهي تهي تهي 
وسابوه وقال ليه كان كدي  امشي  قشه ما تعتر ليك 
لكن اعمل حساب الكدايس



ود ام در خلى الفتن...

انا واخوى على ابن عمى وانا وابن عمى على 














الكديسه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

يا جماعة عبد العزيز ده قالوا امبارح لقته دوريه جنب السوق الشعبي امدرمان 
سألوه جاي من وين الساعة 2 باليل ؟؟
سكت وماقدر يرد 
قالوا ليه يا زوول تقول جاي من وين ولا نوديك الحراسه 
قال ليهم جاي من حفلة نظافة 
حفلة شنو يا زوول 
قال ليهم حفلة نظافة اوفر نايت 
ضحكه وقال ليه 
بالله انته زوول الخلية ؟؟؟
تهي تهي تهي 
وسابوه وقال ليه كان كدي امشي قشه ما تعتر ليك 
لكن اعمل حساب الكدايس



الكدايس هينه الكلام عليهو انت ذاتو ياود ام در... نحن منتظرنك تنزل الفيديو عشان نخليها بجلاجل والقضية تتحول من امن المجتمع لامن الدوله يلا ياود امدر نحن فى الانتظار على المدار:1 (8)::019:
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ود ام در خلى الفتن...

انا واخوى على ابن عمى وانا وابن عمى على 














الكديسه



برنسيسه تعال نكلم ليه حسكو :bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, بحاري, جواندي*+, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ولد ام در 
انتو نايمين هنا ولا شنو 
بس ما تشوفو ليكم بوست فيه  سريرين وسته كراسي  طوالي تكسرو ركبه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ود ام در خلى الفتن...

انا واخوى على ابن عمى وانا وابن عمى على 














الكديسه



برنسيسة الكديسه التعضيك... اقعدى ساكت عشان مانعمل لينا قصيده ونسميها كديسة برنسيسة:14_6_18[1]:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

برنسيسة الكديسه التعضيك... اقعدى ساكت عشان مانعمل لينا قصيده ونسميها كديسة برنسيسة:14_6_18[1]:



ههههههههههههههههه الكديسه هينه كعب التمساح... كلين بيقول برنسيسه الكديسه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البرنسيسه, بحاري, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ولد ام در 
على الطلاق الما طلاق البرنسيسه..الزول ده نام
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان, بحاري, جواندي*+, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ولد ام در 
انتو نايمين هنا ولا شنو 
بس ما تشوفو ليكم بوست فيه سريرين وسته كراسي طوالي تكسرو ركبه



انا بالجد حا اشتكيك لكل المنظمات يا دكتوره فرتكتى لى اللجنة ...بس اصبرى لما نفضى من عزو:3_2_10[1]::3_2_10[1]::3_2_10[1]:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

انا بالجد حا اشتكيك لكل المنظمات يا دكتوره فرتكتى لى اللجنة ...بس اصبرى لما نفضى من عزو:3_2_10[1]::3_2_10[1]::3_2_10[1]:



 الشواكيش دي كلها في راسي الصغيروني ده
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الشواكيش دي كلها في راسي الصغيروني ده



تحياتي يا دكتورة 
أهم حاجة جهزوا عربات الإسعاف
فهناك ضحايا في الخطوط الأمامية
:zxcv23::drb3::phil_24::comeandgetsome:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*24 القرشى والله قريتها فى بوست لى كورينا بيتكلم عن شداد..اوعى تكون انت ياعزو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

تحياتي يا دكتورة 
أهم حاجة جهزوا عربات الإسعاف
فهناك ضحايا في الخطوط الأمامية
:zxcv23::drb3::phil_24::comeandgetsome:



 ادفن يا عابدين
سبب واحد يخلينا نزعفهم مافي
اعمل تست وادفن طوااااااااااااااااااي:1 (53):
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*اهداء الي الاخت برنسيسه 
شماراتك ما شمارات 
[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*بيان رقم  423 لعام 2010 

الفرقة الرابعة المحمولة جوا 

لواء  الاقتحام الجوى :comeandgetsome:

وحدة حماية " الاصدقاء "

قوات " كان هنا يوزر الانتحارية " :drb3:


رجوعا  للفقرة 56 البند رقم 16 من اتفاقية دول التعاون " المواصلاتى" 
 وجدنا انه يتحتم علينا الوقوف مع كتيبة 24 فى معركتها ضد فلول ما يسمى " بفلول العكننة " ونفيدكم ان طائرات البى فيفتى فور  ... جاهزة لاطلاق قنابلها العنقودية على مناطق سوبا  والمايقوما وامدرمان فى حال تلقيها تهديدات علنية 

هذا وننوه كتيبة 24 على عدم الاعتماد علينا كليا 

""  لاننا  ممكن نقلب فى لحظة  ""

تهئ تهئ تهئ 


انتهى البيان  ..



 ولمبة البيان 











تكنيسة :

عبدالعزيز24  عدل المشاركة دييييك 




*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

اهداء الي الاخت برنسيسه 
شماراتك ما شمارات 
[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]



هسى بالذمه دى برنسيسه...

ود ام در اعمل حسابك من:comeandgetsome:الاتنين
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مجدالدين شريف, البرنسيسه, حافظ النور, عبد العظيم حاج عمر+ 



الحتة دى ملقومة يا هندسة اعمل سحابك !!
*

----------


## ولد ام در

*يا بحاري  اقعد في علبك
انته العربيه ركبتها قريب 
داير تركب طياره 

الززول ده منو يا عبدالعظيم 

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

يا بحاري  اقعد في علبك
انته العربيه ركبتها قريب 
داير تركب طياره 

الززول ده منو يا عبدالعظيم 




وارقو السواق(بيسوق اللعيبه ديل سواقه عجييبه)
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

يا بحاري اقعد في علبك
انته العربيه ركبتها قريب 
داير تركب طياره 

الززول ده منو يا عبدالعظيم 




 
والقال  ليك  ح اركب  الطيارة  منو   ؟




:4_16_1:



:4_16_1:


ريموت  كنترول 







اضغط 



:Taj43:






OK








وبعد داك تظهر ليك الرسالة التالية  




"  كان  هنا يوزر  ظريف  و فاهم   .. اسمو  ود ام در  بتاع المطاعم  .. واكل الطماطم  والنيفة والباسم .. "








:comeandgetsome:رسالة  تحذيرية ::comeandgetsome:


انت لا تمتلك  قاعدة جوية لصد هجماتنا لذا لزم التنويه 
*

----------


## حسكو

*نرجع  لموضوعنا   :101:  عزو  حر   وعلى  كيفو   


*

----------


## كورينا

*ياعظمة أعمل ساتر

*

----------


## كورينا

*صباح الخير يا حسكو

النوم شنو والبلد مقلوبه؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

اهداء الي الاخت برنسيسه 
شماراتك ما شمارات 
[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]



 مافي وحده كدي يا ود ام در بين انعام سالوسه ونجاح الموجي بقولها يا قنونه يا قنونه
:m_monkey:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كتمت الله استر 

بيان هام ومستعجل ..

لجنة التحقيقات الدولية لكم مذكرة لجنة الامن الدولية 

اليوم 25 لشهر يوليو 
رئيس لجنة الأمن الدولي لتصفية النفوس
مستر كلين استادوكو تعبيوتو اجتماعيو 

نص البيان :
بعد ان وصلت الهجمات لهذه المرحلة المعقدة 
وتم استخراج اسلحة يحرم التعامل بها دولياً 
حسب ما جاء في اتفاقية برنسيسو للعام 1921 
وما زال البعض يهدد باستخراج اسلحة فتاكة من نوعية (سلك جلاي تعال ..)
عليه ندعوا الفصائل المتناحرة فصيل عظمة .. وفصيل 24
بالجلوس لمعاً والوصول لاتفاق يرضي الطرفين معاً
في مده لا تتجاوز 72 ساعة .
كما تم استخراج مذكرة إعتقال للمتمرد حسكو مشاكل لانه هو من تسبب
في زرع الفتنة واعلن القتال بالاسلحة الممنوعة دولياً.
عليه يجب ان تتم محاصرته ومنعه من الاقتباس وتجميد عدد المشاركات في هذه المرحلة .

صدر تحت توقيعي انا 
ممثل لجنة التحقيقات الجنائية الدولية 
مستر كلين 
25/7/2010
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كتمت الله استر 

بيان هام ومستعجل ..

لجنة التحقيقات الدولية لكم مذكرة لجنة الامن الدولية 

اليوم 25 لشهر يوليو 
رئيس لجنة الأمن الدولي لتصفية النفوس
مستر كلين استادوكو تعبيوتو اجتماعيو 

نص البيان :
بعد ان وصلت الهجمات لهذه المرحلة المعقدة 
وتم استخراج اسلحة يحرم التعامل بها دولياً 
حسب ما جاء في اتفاقية برنسيسو للعام 1921 
وما زال البعض يهدد باستخراج اسلحة فتاكة من نوعية (سلك جلاي تعال ..)
عليه ندعوا الفصائل المتناحرة فصيل عظمة .. وفصيل 24
بالجلوس لمعاً والوصول لاتفاق يرضي الطرفين معاً
في مده لا تتجاوز 72 ساعة .
كما تم استخراج مذكرة إعتقال للمتمرد حسكو مشاكل لانه هو من تسبب
في زرع الفتنة واعلن القتال بالاسلحة الممنوعة دولياً.
عليه يجب ان تتم محاصرته ومنعه من الاقتباس وتجميد عدد المشاركات في هذه المرحلة .

صدر تحت توقيعي انا 
ممثل لجنة التحقيقات الجنائية الدولية 
مستر كلين 
25/7/2010



هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييع
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كتمت الله استر 

بيان هام ومستعجل ..

لجنة التحقيقات الدولية لكم مذكرة لجنة الامن الدولية 

اليوم 25 لشهر يوليو 
رئيس لجنة الأمن الدولي لتصفية النفوس
مستر كلين استادوكو تعبيوتو اجتماعيو 

نص البيان :
بعد ان وصلت الهجمات لهذه المرحلة المعقدة 
وتم استخراج اسلحة يحرم التعامل بها دولياً 
حسب ما جاء في اتفاقية برنسيسو للعام 1921 
وما زال البعض يهدد باستخراج اسلحة فتاكة من نوعية (سلك جلاي تعال ..)
عليه ندعوا الفصائل المتناحرة فصيل عظمة .. وفصيل 24
بالجلوس لمعاً والوصول لاتفاق يرضي الطرفين معاً
في مده لا تتجاوز 72 ساعة .
كما تم استخراج مذكرة إعتقال للمتمرد حسكو مشاكل لانه هو من تسبب
في زرع الفتنة واعلن القتال بالاسلحة الممنوعة دولياً.
عليه يجب ان تتم محاصرته ومنعه من الاقتباس وتجميد عدد المشاركات في هذه المرحلة .

صدر تحت توقيعي انا 
ممثل لجنة التحقيقات الجنائية الدولية 
مستر كلين 
25/7/2010



‏
صابون اوكامبو ... وصلت لحد الريس حسكو ... وماعارف اقول ليك شنو عموما  ضيعوك ودروك انت مابتعرف كلينك من عدوك.... بعدين الوضع الطبيعي لتوقيعك صدر تحت طشتي ليفتي سلكي فوطي  ... وعموما الميناء البري جاك زول بس خلي بحاري يجي من السجانه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

ياعظمة أعمل ساتر




‏
علي الطراق الما طلاق كمبوني ودخالتك في الصفوف الاماميه وطمئن قواتنا بالخارج ولله درهم وهم تحت قيادتك الرشيده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

‏
صابون اوكامبو ... وصلت لحد الريس حسكو ... وماعارف اقول ليك شنو عموما  ضيعوك ودروك انت مابتعرف كلينك من عدوك.... بعدين الوضع الطبيعي لتوقيعك صدر تحت طشتي ليفتي سلكي فوطي  ... وعموما الميناء البري جاك زول بس خلي بحاري يجي من السجانه



يجى من وين؟؟؟

هسى انا قلت حاجه:044:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

بيان رقم  423 لعام 2010 

الفرقة الرابعة المحمولة جوا 

لواء  الاقتحام الجوى :comeandgetsome:

وحدة حماية " الاصدقاء "

قوات " كان هنا يوزر الانتحارية " :drb3:


رجوعا  للفقرة 56 البند رقم 16 من اتفاقية دول التعاون " المواصلاتى" 
 وجدنا انه يتحتم علينا الوقوف مع كتيبة 24 فى معركتها ضد فلول ما يسمى " بفلول العكننة " ونفيدكم ان طائرات البى فيفتى فور  ... جاهزة لاطلاق قنابلها العنقودية على مناطق سوبا  والمايقوما وامدرمان فى حال تلقيها تهديدات علنية 

هذا وننوه كتيبة 24 على عدم الاعتماد علينا كليا 

""  لاننا  ممكن نقلب فى لحظة  ""

تهئ تهئ تهئ 


انتهى البيان  ..



 ولمبة البيان 











تكنيسة :

عبدالعزيز24  عدل المشاركة دييييك 







‏
يابحاري حسكو قال ليك ماتخلينا نلجأ لسلاح  الجبخانه في السجانه وبحاري الكان معانا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اما آن لنيران الحرب ان تنطفئ ولحمائم السلام ان ترفرف؟؟؟

كفايه دموع كفايه جراح
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اما آن لنيران الحرب ان تنطفئ ولحمائم السلام ان ترفرف؟؟؟

كفايه دموع كفايه جراح



2
2
2
اعلان وقف اطلاق النيران مؤقتاً













علي أن تعاود الحرب بعد الهدنة













البرنسيسة انت مالك في ناس بتسترزق من النازحين
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

2
2
2
اعلان وقف اطلاق النيران مؤقتاً













علي أن تعاود الحرب بعد الهدنة













البرنسيسة انت مالك في ناس بتسترزق من النازحين



‏

كلامك يؤكد ان فلولهم الان هربت الي كوستي ... اعملوا ليهم معسكر بس يكون نضيف عشان مايقوموا ينضفوا لان الاخت مبرمجاهم اوتوماتيك ياعيني‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يجى من وين؟؟؟

هسى انا قلت حاجه:044:



لكن يابرنسيه شايله معلقتك وتحركي ... مباااالغه عديل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

لكن يابرنسيه شايله معلقتك وتحركي ... مباااالغه عديل



 
تحركي زمان ادونا ليها حاجة تانية


يعني برنسيسة متخصصة تحريك :41:
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*بعدما اكتسب العزيز عبدالعزيز خبره لا بأس بها في نظافة الاستادات 
اتجه الي نظافة الفنادق والشركات 
وانظروا كيف تعامل باحترافية مع باب الفندق
سير سير يا غرنوق 


[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ههههههههههههههه
مبالغة

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

صعبه صعبه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ده لانو ما استعمل 
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*بصراحة انت فنان
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

* مبرووووووووووووووووووك الوظــــــــــــــــــيفه الجديده يا العزير عبد العزير 

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

كورينا الحبيب هذه فرفرة مذبوح حسكو وجنوده مسيطرين على الموقف وسنوافيكم بالاخبار




مسيطرين علي إليه يا حبيبي

الصور لا تكذب ياعظمة

ووين جنودك البتقول عليهم .. بحاري إنسلخ من الخلية وإنت ورياض وحسكو وود أم در قدمتو طلب للإنضمام للخليه وتم قبوله لكن بعد كلامكم ده سيتم رفض الطلب وإستئناف ضرب النار

كورنر :
أمسكو العجب
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

 
يا عزووو 
عبد العظيم خط احمر كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
اعمل حسابك 
وان عدتم عدنا 
والمشكلة انه لو عدنا 
ما حنجي برانا 
حنجي معانا امن المجتمع 
وبرانا الله يازي الازانا



:14_6_18[1]: :14_6_18[1]: :14_6_18[1]: 



شيخ الصادق أعمل حسابك نحن بنجهز في قنبلة جديدة إسمها جبل الرجاف ... وصاروخ أرض جو إسمه متكبكبين وما متعودين ..,,..


تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا جماعه عزو ده ولدنا البقضي قرضنا نحن ما بنرضى فيه حاجه
الويل الويل الويل للزعافات اقصد للغزاه



:1 (8): :1 (8): :1 (8):

دايرين بيان بالعمل
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

برنسيسه تعال نكلم ليه حسكو :bluegrab:




هههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياااااااا  ااااااااا


والليـــــــــــــــــــــــلة يا ود أم در 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

برنسيسة الكديسه التعضيك... اقعدى ساكت عشان مانعمل لينا قصيده ونسميها كديسة برنسيسة:14_6_18[1]:




علي الطلاق بالتلاتة ده تهديد عديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الحفر الدخلنا فيها عبد العزيز شويه؟
الله يكون في العون 
عبد العزيز اوعي ترفع الرايه :ansmile30:
اخير ليك لجنه النضافه من لجنه تعبيه الهواء في القزاز
:dogpile::1 (22):




صامدين صامدين حتي إستسلام المتمردين
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

بيان رقم  423 لعام 2010 

 الفرقة الرابعة المحمولة جوا 

 لواء  الاقتحام الجوى :comeandgetsome:

 وحدة حماية " الاصدقاء "

 قوات " كان هنا يوزر الانتحارية " :drb3:

رجوعا  للفقرة 56 البند رقم 16 من اتفاقية دول التعاون " المواصلاتى" 
  وجدنا انه يتحتم علينا الوقوف مع كتيبة 24 فى معركتها ضد فلول ما يسمى " بفلول العكننة " ونفيدكم ان طائرات البى فيفتى فور  ... جاهزة لاطلاق قنابلها العنقودية على مناطق سوبا  والمايقوما وامدرمان فى حال تلقيها تهديدات علنية 

 هذا وننوه كتيبة 24 على عدم الاعتماد علينا كليا 

 ""  لاننا  ممكن نقلب فى لحظة  ""

 تهئ تهئ تهئ 


 انتهى البيان  ..


  ولمبة البيان 

كنيسة :

 عبدالعزيز24  عدل المشاركة دييييك 




:ANSmile06: :ANSmile06: :ANSmile06:

[warning]جاري الآن تجهيز طائرة ال F35 وتزويدها بأسلحة الدمار الشامل ( قنابل جبل الرجاف وصواريخ متكبكبين وما متعودين ) [/warning]

[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كتمت الله استر 

بيان هام ومستعجل ..

لجنة التحقيقات الدولية لكم مذكرة لجنة الامن الدولية 

اليوم 25 لشهر يوليو 
رئيس لجنة الأمن الدولي لتصفية النفوس
مستر كلين استادوكو تعبيوتو اجتماعيو 

نص البيان :
بعد ان وصلت الهجمات لهذه المرحلة المعقدة 
وتم استخراج اسلحة يحرم التعامل بها دولياً 
حسب ما جاء في اتفاقية برنسيسو للعام 1921 
وما زال البعض يهدد باستخراج اسلحة فتاكة من نوعية (سلك جلاي تعال ..)
عليه ندعوا الفصائل المتناحرة فصيل عظمة .. وفصيل 24
بالجلوس لمعاً والوصول لاتفاق يرضي الطرفين معاً
في مده لا تتجاوز 72 ساعة .
كما تم استخراج مذكرة إعتقال للمتمرد حسكو مشاكل لانه هو من تسبب
في زرع الفتنة واعلن القتال بالاسلحة الممنوعة دولياً.
عليه يجب ان تتم محاصرته ومنعه من الاقتباس وتجميد عدد المشاركات في هذه المرحلة .

صدر تحت توقيعي انا 
ممثل لجنة التحقيقات الجنائية الدولية 
مستر كلين 
25/7/2010




[caution]نمتنع عن وقف إطلاق النار حتي إستسلام العدو[/caution]

*

----------


## Deimos

*بيان عاجل :
بعد المسح الشامل لمناطق العدو تم تحديد الأهداف الإستراتيجية
 ونحيطكم علماً بأننا قمنا بإحاطة معسكر العدو بالسلك الجلاي وجاري رش المخيمات بالرغوة الكيميائية والغبار الذري كما تم قذف منصات الأسلحة بالمكانس والزعافات وتم تغطية 90% من المعسكر بالفوط والبشاكير وذلك حتي يتم تنظيف المنطقة بالكامل  ..,,..

الإدارة العليا للفرقة 24 كلين

*

----------


## Deimos

*[warning]في إنتظار رصاصة واحدة من العدو حتي يتم إطلاق أسلحة الدمار الشامل :14_6_5[1]:



[/warning]
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بيان عاجل :
بعد المسح الشامل لمناطق العدو تم تحديد الأهداف الإستراتيجية
 ونحيطكم علماً بأننا قمنا بإحاطة معسكر العدو بالسلك الجلاي وجاري رش المخيمات بالرغوة الكيميائية والغبار الذري كما تم قذف منصات الأسلحة بالمكانس والزعافات وتم تغطية 90% من المعسكر بالفوط والبشاكير وذلك حتي يتم تنظيف المنطقة بالكامل  ..,,..

الإدارة العليا للفرقة 24 كلين




بيانك عسل ... ياغرنوق اعترافات موثقه.... بقيت زي المدافع البجيبها في نفسو .... عسل يالثعلب جبت قوون بس ياخساره جبتو في يور...  بصراحه كده انت مع عزو24 ولامعانا جاوب وماتخاف
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*صواريخ متكبكبين وما متعودين ..,,..

أخوانا وحبايبنا المساكين .. علي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
من ما سمعو إنه القعدة هجين .. دقو جرس وقالو ما جايين
حنسناهم وأقنعناهم يبقو مارقين .. قالو بنجي لكن خلونا بعيدين
ما أصلو نحن جماعتنا بنين .. وعلي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
جنصصة وقيافة ومتشنطين .. تقول ماشين حفلة في دار المهندسين
راكبين في المكيف ومتكبكبين .. ما من السقط لكن متعقدين
بعد ما وصلو خلاص قالو ما نازلين .. الحاصل شنو قالو وسخانين
ياجماعة عادي ماتبقو متحسسين .. أنزلو وأقعدو وخليكم ساكتين
يسرحو في الشعر وينفضو في البناطلين .. وبعد ده كلو ما مقتنعين
من ما قعدو يرجفو يتكبكبو وعرقانين .. عشان تاني يعملمو فيها مفتحين
لكن يا أخوانا الجماعة معزورين .. علي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
والغريبة دايرين يخشو الخلية ومصرين .. لكن قطعناه معاهم قطع السنين
رفضنا الطلب وما موافقين .. إلا في حالة يجونا معتزرين



تاني بتجو .. لا لا ما دايرين .. ماقلتو نوبة وين الرطانين




*

----------


## Deimos

*[warning]تم تجهيز قنابل جبل الرجاف

ولن يتم إطلاقها خوفاً من تدخل الأمم المتحدة إلا في حالة تم إجبارنا علي ذلك [/warning]
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

صواريخ متكبكبين وما متعودين ..,,..

أخوانا وحبايبنا المساكين .. علي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
من ما سمعو إنه القعدة هجين .. دقو جرس وقالو ما جايين
حنسناهم وأقنعناهم يبقو مارقين .. قالو بنجي لكن خلونا بعيدين
ما أصلو نحن جماعتنا بنين .. وعلي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
جنصصة وقيافة ومتشنطين .. تقول ماشين حفلة في دار المهندسين
راكبين في المكيف ومتكبكبين .. ما من السقط لكن متعقدين
بعد ما وصلو خلاص قالو ما نازلين .. الحاصل شنو قالو وسخانين
ياجماعة عادي ماتبقو متحسسين .. أنزلو وأقعدو وخليكم ساكتين
يسرحو في الشعر وينفضو في البناطلين .. وبعد ده كلو ما مقتنعين
من ما قعدو يرجفو يتكبكبو وعرقانين .. عشان تاني يعملمو فيها مفتحين
لكن يا أخوانا الجماعة معزورين .. علي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
والغريبة دايرين يخشو الخلية ومصرين .. لكن قطعناه معاهم قطع السنين
رفضنا الطلب وما موافقين .. إلا في حالة يجونا معتزرين



تاني بتجو .. لا لا ما دايرين .. ماقلتو نوبة وين الرطانين







ههههههه اوعى يكونو الفى بالى..بالجد كانو متكبكبين وعاملين فيها خجلانين..وقالو جعانين والبيرقر مادايرين..وفى الرجعه قالو مفلسين..وفى الهايس عملوا رايحين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ههههههه اوعى يكونو الفى بالى..بالجد كانو متكبكبين وعاملين فيها خجلانين..وقالو جعانين والبيرقر مادايرين..وفى الرجعه قالو مفلسين..وفى الهايس عملوا رايحين



الفي بالي بالك

كورنر :
ياتو هايس يابت دي جديدة أجدعي في الخاص طوالي
دي شكلها حتكون الضربة القاضية
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

صواريخ متكبكبين وما متعودين ..,,..

أخوانا وحبايبنا المساكين .. علي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
من ما سمعو إنه القعدة هجين .. دقو جرس وقالو ما جايين
حنسناهم وأقنعناهم يبقو مارقين .. قالو بنجي لكن خلونا بعيدين
ما أصلو نحن جماعتنا بنين .. وعلي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
جنصصة وقيافة ومتشنطين .. تقول ماشين حفلة في دار المهندسين
راكبين في المكيف ومتكبكبين .. ما من السقط لكن متعقدين
بعد ما وصلو خلاص قالو ما نازلين .. الحاصل شنو قالو وسخانين
ياجماعة عادي ماتبقو متحسسين .. أنزلو وأقعدو وخليكم ساكتين
يسرحو في الشعر وينفضو في البناطلين .. وبعد ده كلو ما مقتنعين
من ما قعدو يرجفو يتكبكبو وعرقانين .. عشان تاني يعملمو فيها مفتحين
لكن يا أخوانا الجماعة معزورين .. علي الجنس اللطيف ما متعودين
والغريبة دايرين يخشو الخلية ومصرين .. لكن قطعناه معاهم قطع السنين
رفضنا الطلب وما موافقين .. إلا في حالة يجونا معتزرين



تاني بتجو .. لا لا ما دايرين .. ماقلتو نوبة وين الرطانين






هق هق هق
عجيب يا عــــــــــــــزو
قلت لي ديل منو
الجلسه كلها مافيها زول قاشر ومتريح الا نزار:dn36:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هق هق هق
عجيب يا عــــــــــــــزو
قلت لي ديل منو
الجلسه كلها مافيها زول قاشر ومتريح الا نزار:dn36:



نزار ده ابوه قال داير يقرأ بالله برضو كلمى كمبونى معاك عشان ماتكون مستهدفاه وبعدين تنصدم علينا ساكت
:094::094::094:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*عبد العزيز24 يتصل ويرسل الوساطات طالبا الصلح
اتصل بى قبل لحظات نفر كريم من الصفوة بزعامة الاخ عمر عثمان طالبين منا الحضور الى شارع النيل بغرض الجلوس مع الاخ زعيم المتمردين عزو24 بطلب منه هذا وقد ارسل لى المتمرد نفسه رساله بموبايلى هذا نصها( الاخوة الكرام بلجنة التعبئة لقد ارادت مشيئة الله ان تقع بعض المصادمات بيننا خلال الايام الماضية والتى كلفتنا كثير من الخسائر .. وقد طلبنا من الاخ عمر عثمان ترتيب لقاء معكم للتفاكر والصلح ومن اجل المصلحة العامة نطلب منك الحضور).......
:mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13:
ونحن بدورنا ومن منطلق العفو عند المقدرة سنذهب بشروطنا والا فالحرب هى عشقنا وسنوافيكم بالاخبار من هناك
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اهم حاجه ماتكون فى خسائر ولا ماديه ولا معنويه

تخريمه
ماتكونوا بتخدروا فينا ساى؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اسمعوها من اخوكم ده...شارع النيل ده بيجيب ليكم الكلام ساااااااااااااااااااااااى
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البرنسيسه, بحاري 

السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*ياجماهير شعبنا الوفية , لقد ظللنا نتابع خلال الايام الماضية المعارك الضارية بين فصيل قوات (كلين 24 بقيادة الاخطبوط الذي استخدم في حربه (اسلحة الغرنوق - الفتاكة ) الا ان قوات الدفاع في متحرك العظمة تصد لذلك الهجوم باسلحة حديثة لم يعلن عنها بعد .
واخماد لنار الفتنة والدمار ظللنا في حالة اتصال مستمر بجميع الاطراف بغية الوصول لحل الا ان الطرفان لم يتوصلا لقاعدة واسس للتفاوض وعليه
تم تاجيل المفاوضات , لعدم توصل الطرفين لنقاط جوهرية ومفصلية وعليه نتوقع ان يستمر الرجم الى حين اعلان مفاوضات جديدة
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*وصلتنا اخبار من مصادر موثوقه انه تم استسلام احدى الفصائل..فما الذى حدث حتى عادت الحروب مرة اخرى؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الاستسلام كان مناورة ومراوغة اريد بها كسب المزيد من الوقت لاخذ النفس بعد المعارك الضارية في الايام الفائتة
*

----------


## بحاري

*تحليل ميدان المعركة حتي الآن :
‏
1. قوات " مع حسكو بتبكو" ما زالت متمركزة في مواقعها مع انها تفقد يوميا الكثير من عناصرها ولكن هناك اعتقادات بانها تمتلك قاعدة عسكرية ارضية تحت الارض .. ومتمسكة بموقفها ضد 24 وبقية الخلية المعنية.
‏
‏
2. كتيبة " الرد الأليم " بقيادة عبد العظيم .. تعيش حالة من عدم الاستقرار بعد انفصال قواعد بحاري الجوية عنها وهناك رغبة واضحة من قائدها للاستسلام.
‏
3. قوات 24 .. دعمت صفوفها بكوادر جديدة مما يؤهلها للاستمرار في المعركة .. فقط ينقصها التنسيق بين وحداتها ..
‏
4. كتيبة " كلين " اصبحت قريبة جدا من الانضمام للرد الاليم ..
‏
5. الخلية " سبب الأذية " بقيادة  جوز اللوز .. في حالة استعداد مستمر هذه الايام .
‏
6. سرية ولد ام در  العسكرية .. تتمركز في المنطقة ما بين الرد الاليم  و مع حسكو بتبكو .. ولكنها تستقبل يوميا صاروخ من الخلية الاذية
‏
7. اسطول بحاري الجوي في حالة مناورات مستمرة لحفظ الأمن بالمنطقة .. معتمدا علي بحاريسات تكنو ناين .. لدحر كل من يعبر اللاين
‏
‏
8. جيوش عمر عثمان  لحفظ السلم والامان .. تدخل ارض المعركة
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*بقول قنوووووووووووان :004:

بقول غنوان.. فى البلد البسير عزها لقدام .. 
وللولد البتّل ضرعاتو فى العرضة جنوب
ويطير فى الدارة صقرية ويفرش الارض زهرية .. 
ولو السمحة تلّت إيد يمسح جدرانا بصابونة
ومدت جيد تقوم شايلاه هاشمية ويشيل الليفة مع الموية 
ويشيل شبالو ختفة ريد ويبدأ المسح كفرحة عيد .. 
وريدة روح وحمرة عين وإيدية 
ويا الولد البشيل مكشاشتو  قولة خير على  الجدران 
يقابل الجاية متحزم و متلزم 
كلام فاسك على أرضك 
بيبقى عديلة يا بيضا 
وببقى زفاف - تزغرد ليه قمرية 
و قبال حول تغيم غيمة قبلية
وتجيى قنوان 
وترش الدارة والحدبة الصعيد الحلة 
يا رحمة نداوة الصفقة فى (النسمة) الصعيدية (والفرحة) الجنوبية 
وياجهرة نهار الليلة - لما الليلة بدرية 
رحيح جنياتنا فى 
الحدبة الصعيد الحلة 
يا قمحاتنا هو لبلب ... 
و يا اللوز الفتق فى الوادى هو لبلب 
ويا سمحاتنا هو لبلب
ويا البحر الطمح مدادى هو لبلب .. 
ويا حجواتنا يا صلواتنا هو لبلب 
سألتك بالذى ركز الأرض معبد 
وسوى الناس عليها مقام 
سألتك بى حشا الأمات ودمعاتنا .. 
سألتك بى كبيداتن و دعواتنا 
شليل وين راح .. 
يكون خير الخريف فاتنا 
شليل وين فات
وزى برق السماك الجابها دغشية 
زى زغرودة للبُطن الكبارية 
مرق من شامة القمرة 
مهقّت بى وداعة الله 
مقدم بالعديل يبراك
تعالوا ابشروا ياجنيات 
شليل ما راح .. شليل ما فات 
شليل عند المسورو مرق بقالو حصاد 
شليل فوق التقانت قام خدار وبلاد 
شليل مسدار. شليل مشوار 
شليلنا أرضنا يا جنيات 
شليل قايم نصايص الليل 
يتمم ليلو وردية 
حرازنا شليل .. شليلنا دليب 
شليلنا دليل على البلدات بعد درب التبلدية 
شليل ما راح .. وشليل ما فات 
شليلنا وانحنا همباتة ومهاجرية
مزارع بات على عشقين 
تراب بلدو وسماح فوق بت مزارعية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سنواصل غاراتنا الاستخباراتية

حتي تتأكد لقواتنا صدق المعلوماتية




































نحن مع كل الكتايب

ويا حبذا البيدفع اكتر 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اسمعوها من اخوكم ده...شارع النيل ده بيجيب ليكم الكلام ساااااااااااااااااااااااى



 والله يا برنسيسة أنا أمس من شفت عظمة بدردقوا فيه علي هناك ....... قلت الله يستر ... ود خالتي دا
 ما لحق أمات زول كدةغايتو
*

----------


## بحاري

*قواتنا رهن إشارتكم يا عظمة
‏
تسليم كامل لكل الاسلحة والباسويردات والخطط النووية ..
‏
تووووووووف
‏
صاروخ صداقة 1 :
‏
‏
غني محمد " رغوني "
‏
نضفني يا الشايل الكلين ..
‏
امسحني حاول قش بي
‏
فوطني وارمي اللوم علي
‏
زعفني و بدون كلين
‏
‏...
‏
لو شفتا كيييييف !
‏
لو شفت كيف مرو المكانس * جزء من النص مفقود*
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

بقول قنوووووووووووان :004:

بقول غنوان.. فى البلد البسير عزها لقدام .. 
وللولد البتّل ضرعاتو فى العرضة جنوب
ويطير فى الدارة صقرية ويفرش الارض زهرية .. 
ولو السمحة تلّت إيد يمسح جدرانا بصابونة
ومدت جيد تقوم شايلاه هاشمية ويشيل الليفة مع الموية 
ويشيل شبالو ختفة ريد ويبدأ المسح كفرحة عيد .. 
وريدة روح وحمرة عين وإيدية 
ويا الولد البشيل مكشاشتو قولة خير على الجدران 
يقابل الجاية متحزم و متلزم 
كلام فاسك على أرضك 
بيبقى عديلة يا بيضا 
وببقى زفاف - تزغرد ليه قمرية 
و قبال حول تغيم غيمة قبلية
وتجيى قنوان 
وترش الدارة والحدبة الصعيد الحلة 
يا رحمة نداوة الصفقة فى (النسمة) الصعيدية (والفرحة) الجنوبية 
وياجهرة نهار الليلة - لما الليلة بدرية 
رحيح جنياتنا فى 
الحدبة الصعيد الحلة 
يا قمحاتنا هو لبلب ... 
و يا اللوز الفتق فى الوادى هو لبلب 
ويا سمحاتنا هو لبلب
ويا البحر الطمح مدادى هو لبلب .. 
ويا حجواتنا يا صلواتنا هو لبلب 
سألتك بالذى ركز الأرض معبد 
وسوى الناس عليها مقام 
سألتك بى حشا الأمات ودمعاتنا .. 
سألتك بى كبيداتن و دعواتنا 
شليل وين راح .. 
يكون خير الخريف فاتنا 
شليل وين فات
وزى برق السماك الجابها دغشية 
زى زغرودة للبُطن الكبارية 
مرق من شامة القمرة 
مهقّت بى وداعة الله 
مقدم بالعديل يبراك
تعالوا ابشروا ياجنيات 
شليل ما راح .. شليل ما فات 
شليل عند المسورو مرق بقالو حصاد 
شليل فوق التقانت قام خدار وبلاد 
شليل مسدار. شليل مشوار 
شليلنا أرضنا يا جنيات 
شليل قايم نصايص الليل 
يتمم ليلو وردية 
حرازنا شليل .. شليلنا دليب 
شليلنا دليل على البلدات بعد درب التبلدية 
شليل ما راح .. وشليل ما فات 
شليلنا وانحنا همباتة ومهاجرية
مزارع بات على عشقين 
تراب بلدو وسماح فوق بت مزارعية



والله يا حسكو عقدتنا :goood:
تخريمه

انت معانا ولا مع التانين:14_6_12[1]:
تخريمه تاني

جابو ليك شمار نسمه خلاص :wa2o:

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

والله يا حسكو عقدتنا :goood:
تخريمه

انت معانا ولا مع التانين:14_6_12[1]:
تخريمه تاني

جابو ليك شمار نسمه خلاص :wa2o:




قنونه يابتى البلد دى ماااافيها شى بيتدسى
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

تحليل ميدان المعركة حتي الآن :
‏
1. قوات " مع حسكو بتبكو" ما زالت متمركزة في مواقعها مع انها تفقد يوميا الكثير من عناصرها ولكن هناك اعتقادات بانها تمتلك قاعدة عسكرية ارضية تحت الارض .. ومتمسكة بموقفها ضد 24 وبقية الخلية المعنية.
‏
‏
2. كتيبة " الرد الأليم " بقيادة عبد العظيم .. تعيش حالة من عدم الاستقرار بعد انفصال قواعد بحاري الجوية عنها وهناك رغبة واضحة من قائدها للاستسلام.
‏
3. قوات 24 .. دعمت صفوفها بكوادر جديدة مما يؤهلها للاستمرار في المعركة .. فقط ينقصها التنسيق بين وحداتها ..
‏
4. كتيبة " كلين " اصبحت قريبة جدا من الانضمام للرد الاليم ..
‏
5. الخلية " سبب الأذية " بقيادة جوز اللوز .. في حالة استعداد مستمر هذه الايام .
‏
6. سرية ولد ام در العسكرية .. تتمركز في المنطقة ما بين الرد الاليم و مع حسكو بتبكو .. ولكنها تستقبل يوميا صاروخ من الخلية الاذية
‏
7. اسطول بحاري الجوي في حالة مناورات مستمرة لحفظ الأمن بالمنطقة .. معتمدا علي بحاريسات تكنو ناين .. لدحر كل من يعبر اللاين
‏
‏
8. جيوش عمر عثمان لحفظ السلم والامان .. تدخل ارض المعركة



جاءنا البيان التالي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بتاريخ اليوم
تعلن قوات (الشافو خلو) عن تدخلها السريع في الحروب الاهليه القائمه
وذلك بعد ان اعطت الفرصه لقوات (مع حسكو بتبكو) وقوات (الرد الاليم) للانسحاب وبعد رفض القوتين الاخرتين للاستجابه والانسحاب تقرر الاتي
 استخدام الاسلحه الفتاكه من جميع القواعد وهي:-
 الرش الرزازي وملمع القزازي 
التفويط السريع مع الجلاي المريع
غسل الفلول التعبويه وجمع النفايات الزريه وتغطيه الجثث بالدموريه
انطلاق الصاروخ المصمم في شكل زعافه لدحر القلوب الرجافه 
فتح المجال لريا وسكينه للممارسته مهنتهن العظيمه 
 
 ولنا عوده
صدر تحت توقيعي
مقاشيش
*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, بحاري
علي البرنسيسه الطلاق انت نايم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

جاءنا البيان التالي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بتاريخ اليوم
تعلن قوات (الشافو خلو) عن تدخلها السريع في الحروب الاهليه القائمه
وذلك بعد ان اعطت الفرصه لقوات (مع حسكو بتبكو) وقوات (الرد الاليم) للانسحاب وبعد رفض القوتين الاخرتين للاستجابه والانسحاب تقرر الاتي
 استخدام الاسلحه الفتاكه من جميع القواعد وهي:-
 الرش الرزازي وملمع القزازي 
التفويط السريع مع الجلاي المريع
غسل الفلول التعبويه وجمع النفايات الزريه وتغطيه الجثث بالدموريه
انطلاق الصاروخ المصمم في شكل زعافه لدحر القلوب الرجافه 
فتح المجال لريا وسكينه للممارسته مهنتهن العظيمه 
 
 ولنا عوده
صدر تحت توقيعي
مقاشيش



كنا شغالين وفى السخانه عرقانين
وكان معانا غرنوق وكلين
وباقى الناس كانو نايمين
وقالو شغالين
وفى التعبئه لافين
ومافاضين
لكن على اليمين هم ماعارفين
انو ريه وسكينه ديل خطرين 
وقالوا ناوين 
لى كل الناس مترصدين
والى ذلك الحين غايتو



الله يعين
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

كنا شغالين وفى السخانه عرقانين
وكان معانا غرنوق وكلين
وباقى الناس كانو نايمين
وقالو شغالين
وفى التعبئه لافين
ومافاضين
لكن على اليمين هم ماعارفين
انو ريه وسكينه ديل خطرين 
وقالوا ناوين 
لى كل الناس مترصدين
والى ذلك الحين غايتو



الله يعين



ريا وسكينه خطرات
يا عظمه خلي التهديدات
ويا حسكو سيب الجاكات 
مجد الدين عامل فيها مع الحجازات
وهو يوم النفره ملأ الباقات
ويشيل ويناول في الزعافات 
وفي ناس كده كانو في المشتروات 
لا خلو جردل لا خلو مقشاشات
هسي نفت الباقي يقولوا علينا رشاشات
*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, حسكو, عبد العظيم حاج عمر 
 ازيكم
بظبط ليك في رد كاااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*حسكو, بحاري, قنوان عبد العظيم حاج عمر

حــــــــصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــار   قط   أستعد 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

حسكو, بحاري, قنوان عبد العظيم حاج عمر

حــــــــصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــار قط أستعد 



 سجمي سجمي سجمي
:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*جوز اللوز هسه الواطه فللت خلوها تصبح بس .... وانتن هينات الكلام صدام الدخل لي الحفره ده ... ونصر الدين الداير بنزين
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*يا عبدو  رووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## حسكو

*حسكو, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, قنوان

الفى    النص   يأكل   الرز   والفى   الطرف   يغسل  حلة  الرز   ...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

حسكو, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, قنوان

الفى النص يأكل الرز والفى الطرف يغسل حلة الرز ...



الزول الفي النص الرز ماعندو ليهو سنون..... والزول الفي الطرف بحب الصابون... وبعد كده تأكد انك زول مجن..........
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بقول حسكو.. فى البلد الببين عزو .. 
وللولد البتّل ضرعاتو اعرض زول لا برميه لا بلزو
ويطير فى الدارة ويتحزم.. 
ولو بت سيده مدت إيدها للنجمه
يطلع حسكو ويدلي و يقول مالكم دي اختي لزم
ويشيل شبالو ختفة ريد ويتلزم.. 
وريدة روح وحمرة عين ويسكت كل خشامه 
ويل الويل منو البقدر وراك يا حسكو يتكلم
في زول يا ناس بعد قول حسكو عنده نضم؟
وببقى عريس - وزغروده من احلي بنيه
و قبال حول تغيم غيمة قبلية
وتجيى قنوان 
تخش الداره تتقدل
تهب (النسمة) تدلل
معاها (الفرحة) تسلل
وتدخل جوه ارواحنا وتتخلخل 
يا جنياتنا هو لبلب ... 
و يا الاسد النتر فى الوادى هو لبلب 
ويا عشاقنا هو لبلب
ويا البحر الطمح مدادى هو لبلب .. 
ويا حجواتنا يا صلواتنا هو لبلب 
ويا المأمون علي بنوت فريقه 
الجيتنا هو لبلب
يا اخو عظمه هو لبلب
بي شوفتك
جميت روح
وبي الطله بتداوي جروح
يا النجم الثاقب وين بتروح
قنوان واخواتها راجنك
يا النوار 
يا النجمه الفوق
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يا عبدو رووووووووووووووق



 اوعي اكون انا
:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اوعي اكون انا
:bluegrab:



حاشاك انت وخليتك من عدم الروقه.... مساكييين وطيبييين ودعاه سلام وبتحبو الجو يكون هاااادي .... صودقت‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

حسكو, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, 

الفى    النص   يأكل   الرز   والفى   الطرف   يغسل  حلة  الرز   ...



الماعندو صابون يغسل بشنو !!!
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*برغم الفلس وكل التعب
والزهجه كلها والغضب
يشهد الله فراقكم صعب



الى اللقاء واعفوا مننا وكان حيين بنتلاقى

تخريمه
ما تخافوا ماشه انوم
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*رجعتنا  يا عبد العظيم الى  أيام مضت
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والصفر ضعه على عجل...المتنبى يا عجيييب




حفيفة  افتقدانك
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عزو يا خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وشارب مويه الزير 
كل ده يطلع منك يا عبد العزيز 
لكن لقيت بلاغتك مووبالغه عديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل



وكمان  قنووووووووووان
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*دا نكتو من وين ياحسكو ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله بالغت ياحسكو
نكت قدماء المصريين ديل من وين ؟؟؟

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*العلاقة بين الصفر 
والضفر 
علاقة البرير بالادارة 
وعلاقة الهلال بالكورة
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبروووووووووووووووك
الكالب الشاعر 
وباقى المواد
كيف
كلها قصائد
وله فى حاجات تانية
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ده الحوار 
الغلب شيخو
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*التحية لاستاذنا 
عبد النبى استاذ الفيزياء
بحنتوب
وهو من اهلنا النوبة 
وكانت بينه والطلاب بعض المشاكسات 
فى هذ الجانب وهو يعتز بانه نوبى 
ولما جلسنا لامتحان الشهادة 
جاءت ورقة العربى زى السم
فتململنا 
فقال وهو يضحك 
(ما قلتو عرب ما تشتغلو )
له ولكل اساتذتنا بحنوب اينما وجدوا كامل التحية والتقدير
*

----------

